# Whats in the mail?



## emily_3383 (Jul 22, 2009)

What are you waiting for in the mail?

This week has been good in swaps. Im waiting for MAC Glissade, Perfect topping, Stila Gerbera and Cargo Louisiana.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 22, 2009)

great thread idea






nothing in the mail for me at the moment, but the last few weeks my mail box has been super busy -

tourist shorts, parker pen, neutrogena sunscreen from sasa.com, bespoke tartan skirt, rabbit tshirt... the list goes on


----------



## Jazzie (Jul 22, 2009)

MAC Shimpagne, MAC Gold Spill, MAC Gold Deposit, MAC Glissade, MAC Global Glow, MAC Petticoat, Coastal Scents double stack matte, Coastal Scents double stack shimmer, Coastal Scents black sable shadow brush, Coastal Scents Synthetic Shadow Brush, Coastal Scents Black Mica Powder.

I wanted perfect topping but no luck.


----------



## amorris (Jul 22, 2009)

I;m waiting for my MAC brushes!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Karren (Jul 22, 2009)

Five bottles of Opi nail polish from Aprill.. I love the For Sale Forum!!


----------



## cmhchic40 (Jul 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What are you waiting for in the mail? 
This week has been good in swaps. Im waiting for MAC Glissade, Perfect topping, Stila Gerbera and Cargo Louisiana.

I love getting stuff in the mail! Here is my list:
Swaps

Canton Candy paint

Overcast SS

Moon River blush, Black Ore Solar Bits, Deep Blue Green pig, Shimpagne

Kinerase intense peptide treatment

LJ sales

Pink Vivid &amp; Bright Fuschia

Braque n roll cheekhue

dada delight cheekhue

Lavshuca palette

Majolica Majorca palette

Mineral Skin Finish in Light

Chiaroscuro Paint

Marguarittes Paint

Art Jam Paint


----------



## magosienne (Jul 22, 2009)

Just clothes for the moment, the sales end in two days so i got some good bargains !


----------



## lily-rose (Jul 22, 2009)

MAC pigments sample in circa plum, silver fog and sweet sienna. MAC paint pot sample in Soft Ochre and fresco rose.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 22, 2009)

Some elf studio brushes. They were on sale so I got it all half off.


----------



## bCreative (Jul 22, 2009)

So far nothing makeup related, but I am waiting on my Ebony magazine with Michael Jackson on the cover.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 22, 2009)

Some new EDM samples

Primer, finish and some e/s samples from Fyrinnae.


----------



## lolaB (Jul 22, 2009)

A few books from Borders and another CARGO palette from Sephora.


----------



## Rebbierae (Jul 22, 2009)

Ha Lola! You and your Cargo palettes! And now you're going to get ME hooked on them!

I have nothing right now...was going to order some MAC dazzleglasses but I'll be in Minneapolis next week so why wait for them to be shipped when I can go look at them in person.

I did just get Bobbi Brown eye shadow in iced blue, and a bottle of L de Lolita by Lolita Lempicka perfume off ebay. May order some Nars lipglosses (Belize and Sunset Strip) and an eye shadow (Underworld) when I get paid, but we'll see.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 22, 2009)

Nothing fun. Just an eyelash curler. Maybe that Tigi lip palette will show up this week.


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 22, 2009)

i'm waiting for a control box for a tv me and my boy picked up at a pawn shop for 60 bucks. a 32 inch poloroid flat screen.

only costs like 120 dollars to fix, and it's a 500 dollar tv. :]


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 22, 2009)

I think just the Kat Von D Metal Orchestra palette... you know you shop to much when you have to stop and think about what you may have coming in the mail. LOL!

I bought a lot of MAC this week, but i went in to the store to buy it all.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 23, 2009)

I just almost ordered lotion and 2 candles (Pure Seduction and Lovespell) from Victorias Secret but just as I was putting in my cc# I stopped. I am trying NOT to use any credit cards or shop. I want it, but feel guilty.

Should I just say screw it, and order it anyway? Haha I love coming home to packages after work......


----------



## akathegnat (Jul 23, 2009)

This is a great thread...some very nice stuff ladies...makes some of us want to do some shopping.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sadly, Nothing





Boo to my self imposed no buy... the last make up item I bought for myself was a mascara over a month ago... so so sad lol


----------



## Aprill (Jul 23, 2009)

OMG what a great thread!!

I am waiting on a ton of SE brushes, MAC overgrown, MAC concealer, and some other things that I cant remember


----------



## magosienne (Jul 23, 2009)

Japaneseproducts !




Dejavu fiberwig mascara (finally !), Kose Softymo deep cleansing oil, Suki rose handcream for the cuteness, Kyowa rose cleansing wipes, and a Shiseido shampoo (tsubaki i think it's called).


----------



## seedchan (Jul 24, 2009)

Three NYX Jumbo Pencils (Oyster, red Cherry... and... I don;t remember) and a tube of Doll Eyes mascara. We don't have NYX for cheap here in canada so I ordered it off ebay. I can't wait!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Sep 30, 2009)

Its been a few months since this thread started but I am still going to answer jaja...

I am waiting for my 120 palette, Kat Von D's Beethoven Palette and Glamour to go III from Too Face..


----------



## bCreative (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm still waiting on my Duo lash glue from iheartredcherry.com!!!


----------



## Rebbierae (Sep 30, 2009)

I"m waiting for my Stila holiday smudge set; a care package from my sister with lots of stuff in it: Benefit One Hot Minute powder, Erase Paste, LeeLee perfume, MAC stuff...couple eye shadows and some lip gloss; and from MAC direct, the Sheer loose powder that someone was raving about in the Hero Product thread. Lots of goodies on the way!!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 30, 2009)

I got my UD BoS II and Smashbox duo yesterday, and today I am expecting a bag from Coach. Not a new style, but I sent a bag in for repair that wasn't fixable and am getting a new bag as a replacement.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 30, 2009)

Let's see, a private sell i totally forgot about lol, they takes ages to ship it, so annoying cause the discount is so great.

And i finally learned how to do bath salts, so i ordered some stuff : epsom salt, purple clay (for decorative purposes), rosemary essential oil, clear mica (decorative purposes), green mineral (decorative purposes too !).


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm waiting for tons of stuff right now from ebay!

But, makeup wise:

Too Faced Brow Envy Palette

Too Faced New Romantic Palette

MAC Studio Finish Concealer

The rest of the stuff I'm waiting for includes clothes, books &amp; the entire G1 DVD boxset of Transformers Animation for my boyfriend for Christmas (because he's still a big kid at nearly 27!)

x


----------



## Aprill (Sep 30, 2009)

Yay I got stuff in the mail yesterday!!!

I got:

Full size of MAC frost white

gram jars full of golden lemon, melon, and naked

Tarte glitterly dry oil spray

tarte leg bronzer

cargo HD lip palette

Revlon mineral blush

Revlon mineral highlighter

laura geller lippie

revlon matte nude lipstick


----------



## nursie (Sep 30, 2009)

i'm waiting on mac.com impulse purchases: greasepaint stick in 'v', lipsticks in 'red full stop' and 'blood red', and dazzleglass in 'soft dazzle'.


----------



## secondhook (Oct 3, 2009)

Right now I'm waiting on 40 some odd eyeshadow samples from Archetype Cosmetics. Ordered on the 8th of August, so I'm getting more than a little antsy!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 3, 2009)

Kryolan eyeliners or Graftobian, can't remember

Graftobian HD creme foundation

La femme Shadows and blushes

Ben Nye translucent powders

MUFE mist and fix


----------



## lalalalila (Oct 3, 2009)

I just placed a *Mark* order (love that stuff) and am waiting for:

*Mist Opportunity Multi-Tasking Refresher* (MAC Fix+ dupe, but 2/3 cheaper, twice the amount of product, minus the castor oil)

*Metalliner in Bronze Edge*

*On the Edge eyeliner in Cleo*

*Super Pro Brush Case* (Super excited about this one!)






Originally Posted by *secondhook* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Right now I'm waiting on 40 some odd eyeshadow samples from Archetype Cosmetics. Ordered on the 8th of August, so I'm getting more than a little antsy!



Uh oh. I've heard some really terrible things about that company and their shipping...
Check out the thread:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ver-91609.html


----------



## secondhook (Oct 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *lalalalila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Uh oh. I've heard some really terrible things about that company and their shipping...
Check out the thread:

Oh, wow, I knew before ordering that I'd probably be waiting for a while, but I never thought I'd get stiffed! I guess it's a good thing my order was only around ten bucks. I'll have to keep my fingers crossed. ;/


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 4, 2009)

Adding more to what I'm waiting for...UD Deluxe shadows in Ransom, Frigid and Ruthless. MAC lipglass in Runway Fave, and another Bobbi Brown 6 palette for my eye shadows. I can't WAIT for all my stuff to get here. Then I was going to go on a no buy....until I saw the Sephora F&amp;F.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Oct 4, 2009)

Got my stila order in the mail a few days ago! The Barbie e/s palette and the Barbie lip gloss enamel trio (love the pale pink and hot pink when I use them together)











I usually don't order shoes online since I like trying them on in person...but I really needed new boots, so I ordered them from DSW. These are the Aerosole infamous boot in Brown. Got them in the mail yesterday. Woot, excited! I'm so happy cuz they're comfortable and the heels aren't too high. Since these are wide around the calf area, they're great with jeans. Originally was $89, but on sale for $60. Found a $15 off coupon online and got 7% cashback thru Ebates, so I ended up paying only $40! Ahhh, I love bargain shopping










Also got my VS Pink panties today in the mail! It was a steal. 8/$25


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 8, 2009)

blueangel I want that palette!! jaja is it good?? I am waiting for Sephora's F&amp;F sale to get it with the smudge pots =)

I am waiting for Urban Decays 24/7 set on VIP and Heavy metal glitter eyeliners in Baked, Stage dive and Glam Rock (got them from ebay)

Also yesterday I placed an order at All Cosmetics Wholesale and they shipped it today! Yayy. I got a Stila Lip Glaze in Raspberry, A Stila It Gloss in Smashing and some MAC pigment samples (Antiqued Green, Vintage Gold, Naval Blue and Circa Plum)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice boots!


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 8, 2009)

Lotsa NYX goodies!


----------



## Amendria (Oct 22, 2009)

MAC feline E/L and Knight E/S


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 22, 2009)

Two MAC holiday e/s palettes, a Kat Von D e/s palette, and Kat Von D perfumes--Sinner and Saint.


----------



## krazykid90 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm waiting on a lipstick pallet from Coastal scents. I can't wait till I get it!


----------



## Aprill (Oct 22, 2009)

I got in the mail:

lady of sudz sunflower and violet soaps

FS jar of pink pearl, 2 MAC lipsticks, novel twist palette (swap) coco extreme perfume


----------



## GillT (Oct 22, 2009)

Lots of samples from Aromaleigh. I took advantage of their sales and discount! I'm really excited.






Alabaster cream concealer

Pink cream concealer

Aloe e/s

Jade e/s

Amethyst e/s

Tuscany e/s

Hazelnut e/s

Damask e/s

Desire e/s

Luster e/s

Watermelon e/s

Tea Rose e/s

Jasper e/s

Snapdragon e/s

Lucky e/s

Regal e/s

Moire e/s

Dew e/s

Romance e/s

Peacoat e/s

Smokescreen e/s

Arbor e/s

Slate e/s

Bouganvillea e/s

Amelle e/s

Foxglove e/s

Umber e/s

Sweet lipstick

Perfect lipstick

Rosebud lipstick

Allure Illuminating Perle Powder

Splendor Illuminating Perle Powder

Cashmere blush

Ambrosia blush

Glorious blush

Sweetheart blush

Beauteous blush

Innocence blush


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Oct 22, 2009)

Nothing.


----------



## Shadowy_Lady (Oct 22, 2009)

I didn't order online for a long time but I just paid for a nail polish package and waiting for it to arrive (prob next week) from VNS


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 22, 2009)

Got my first eye shadow palette from MAC--the Sorceress holiday shadow set. Really pretty shades of purple and grey/silvers. Can't wait to use them tomorrow and the packaging is so cute.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Got my first eye shadow palette from MAC--the Sorceress holiday shadow set. Really pretty shades of purple and grey/silvers. Can't wait to use them tomorrow and the packaging is so cute. I so want that palette! Can you post swatches?


----------



## Rebbierae (Oct 22, 2009)

Sure Leti--I have to make sure my camera works first, but I will try and work on that tonight!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 22, 2009)

My nail polishes that take their sweet time to come. Plus books, lipbalms and bath oil.


----------



## skarvika (Oct 23, 2009)

Anna Sui Dolly Girl Fragrance

Smashbox Primer

Urban Decay Hall of Fame set

MAC HK Tinted Lip Conditioner

MAC Heatherette Lollipop Lovin


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 23, 2009)

Tons of MAC pigment samples, Kat Von D Beethoven Palette, E.L.F brushes and some of their Studio stuff, Stila Lip Glaze collection I found at ULTA it comes 4 full size lip glazes for only $20 dollars!! yaaay, and L'oreal Volume Mascara... =D

Today I received a NYX order from ebay (joy07 or JOY's cosmetics store)... super happy with the jumbo lip pencils, the megashine lip glosses and a felt tip liner!! That thing is AMAZING!


----------



## Silverundertow (Oct 25, 2009)

Eyeshadows from cherryculture

2 MAC quads


----------



## Amendria (Oct 25, 2009)

MAC Moon river blush, I'm so excited ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarah29457 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm waiting on Spell Cosmetics, a MAC giftcard from a friend, WetSeal and some computer junk. I hunt my mail viciously.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 20, 2009)

Some China Glaze and OPI nail polishes


----------



## internetchick (Nov 20, 2009)

Nothing makeup related. I am waiting on an outfit I got my daughter for Christmas.


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 20, 2009)

For me it's Christmas clothes for my kids too...

Still no makeup for me, but I'm thinking about ordering the Lorac holiday palette.


----------



## Rebbierae (Nov 20, 2009)

I just ordered a lipstick for my mom for Christmas from Bobbi Brown, and one for her from Mac, and I decided to splurge and get myself Viva Glam V lipstick too.


----------



## Amendria (Nov 20, 2009)

A MAC sharpener, I know lame. I just had left over money on my gift card and don't know if you can reload them.


----------



## bCreative (Nov 20, 2009)

Well I don't know if this counts but I've been looking for my Sephora Catalog. Anyone else subscribe to get them but aren't receiving them? The only time I seem to get one is when I ordered something online.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Nov 20, 2009)

Lancome Design Palette






And


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 20, 2009)

Nothing at all for me


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 20, 2009)

Nothing at all. Going straight to mac tonight



.


----------



## <Helen> (Nov 21, 2009)

A handy 7 piece $5.00 fake MAC brush set off ebay and $24.00 worth of random e.l.f purchases looking forward to the primer!


----------



## Shelley (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm waiting for some items to arrive that I ordered. Part of the order is for my secret santa and a few items for myself. I will have to wait to post what it is so I don't spoil anything for my SS.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I don't know if this counts but I've been looking for my Sephora Catalog. Anyone else subscribe to get them but aren't receiving them? The only time I seem to get one is when I ordered something online. I am finally getting them now. Maybe you have to make a certain number of orders?


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am finally getting them now. Maybe you have to make a certain number of orders? I don't think it has to do much with orders. Sometimes I would never order anything and they still send them to me. Are you a beauty insider? Usually if you give them your mailing address in store, they would enter it in their computer systems. All catalogs are sent that way. lol, one time my friend put 'Anita Bath' as a name and she received a catalog to her house in that name...


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 22, 2009)

I havent ordered anything in years and I still get it. Im not sure why they send stuff out to some and not others.

Its like the MAC postcards I get in the mail and I hardly ever shop there.


----------



## bCreative (Nov 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think it has to do much with orders. Sometimes I would never order anything and they still send them to me. Are you a beauty insider? Usually if you give them your mailing address in store, they would enter it in their computer systems. All catalogs are sent that way. lol, one time my friend put 'Anita Bath' as a name and she received a catalog to her house in that name...



I'm a beauty insider.....so frustrating!! I really would love the holiday one they have out now. Maybe it is the orders, I've only ordered a total of 4 times from them.

EDIT: So finally today it came! Well technically it's my mother's but all she's going to do is throw it in the trash anyway so by default it's mine!!!!


----------



## internetchick (Nov 24, 2009)

I ordered this set of Tarte lipsticks from Gilt. I had a credit, so I got these for $2 shipped! They ship out really slow, so I won't get this until late December or early January.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 24, 2009)

Im on a no buy so just my SS gift. lol


----------



## Rebbierae (Nov 24, 2009)

Just ordered from MAC the Select Moisturecover under eye concealer. Still on the hunt for just the right concealer, so we'll see if I like THIS one!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Nov 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *H.e.l.e.n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A handy 7 piece $5.00 fake MAC brush set off ebay and $24.00 worth of random e.l.f purchases looking forward to the primer! The primer from their mineral line? Because I tried it out today and its WONDERFUL!! I cant believe its only 3 dollars! a total bargain!!
I am waiting for my Kat Von D True Love palette! yaayy


----------



## internetchick (Nov 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ordered this set of Tarte lipsticks from Gilt. I had a credit, so I got these for $2 shipped! They ship out really slow, so I won't get this until late December or early January. I guess they really overstated the shipping times. I got a shipping email today, and these are scheduled to arrive on the 2nd of December!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 28, 2009)

I caved and ordered some more stuff off mac: the fun in the sun mineralized kit, brush # 217 (I'm really excited about this one!), brush cleanser and the naughty noir eye bag. No more til Warm and Cozy collection, I promise lol!


----------



## internetchick (Dec 4, 2009)

Woo hoo! My first NARS blush is on it's way!


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 4, 2009)

Im waiting for my sephora order.


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 4, 2009)

Yup, my Sephora order of the Sephora Platinum #55 air brush, Benefit Sugarbomb powder, Kat Von D tote bag.

And GinZing eye cream from Origins. I think that's it.

I want to order a MAC lipstick but my lips get SO dry and flaky this time of year that gloss is less noticeable.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 4, 2009)

Some little elf compacts and lippies for my daughters' stockings and some more Sarong perfume for me YAY.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 5, 2009)

I just ordered MUFE #79 and the nars duo sample. I got another GC because i have two beauty insider accounts.

It came out to $11


----------



## internetchick (Dec 5, 2009)

Lucky turd!


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah lol. I lost my first BI card and i guess the girl was new so she just told me to sign up again so thats how i have two accounts. lol


----------



## Aprill (Dec 5, 2009)

VS squeaky Pink and Paris Hilton's Just me (which smells just like Lancome Miracle)


----------



## internetchick (Dec 5, 2009)

I should sign my husband up so I next year I get two.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif VS squeaky Pink and Paris Hilton's Just me (which smells just like Lancome Miracle) I never considered any Paris Hilton perfumes. Are they all nice, or just this one?


----------



## internetchick (Dec 5, 2009)

I found out Bing CB is at 25% for Macys, so I made a big (for me) MAC purchase!





I got:

Sexy Shenanigans lipglasslustreglass set

Smoke and Mirrors palette

Sorceress palette

Paint Pots in Soft Ochre and Artifact

219 Pencil brush


----------



## magosienne (Dec 6, 2009)

Yesterday i wanted to buy more conditioner and Laneige's water sleeping pack, but the store didn't have the brand and the saleslady well when i tell you i don't need help, don't stand on my shoulder.

So i went back home and ordered a bunch of masks on Sasa, plus another jar of moisturizer.

Then this morning i just found Roswell on amazon, the three seasons in one DVD box set for 26 GB pounds ! It's not even the price i'd pay for one season in France.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never considered any Paris Hilton perfumes. Are they all nice, or just this one? I actually think they are very nice!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have to admit, I love Paris's perfumes! Can Can and the one in the pink striped bottle...I think it is just called "Paris" smell amazing. I haven't tried the other ones, but I am sure they smell great too. They are my favorites. My boyfriend is always like "What are you wearing". I actually got them at Marshalls for super cheap.

Internetchick---This is probably a dumb question, but what is Bing CB?


----------



## internetchick (Dec 6, 2009)

Bing cashback is offered by Microsoft. You can earn cashback on various purchases at participating stores. The cashback amount can vary, and it's not always the same everyday.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 7, 2009)

Now waiting for a Smashbox order. I need to be stopped lol.


----------



## bCreative (Dec 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now waiting for a Smashbox order. I need to be stopped lol. Ooh! What did you get? Do tell!!
I'm waiting on my little haul from Sephora.


----------



## blueglitter (Dec 7, 2009)

Frost pigment charm and 88 pallette


----------



## internetchick (Dec 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooh! What did you get? Do tell!!
I'm waiting on my little haul from Sephora.

I got a lipgloss in Shutter to make use of the free cream liner palette deal. My order also comes with two deluxe mascara samples (Lash DNA and Bionic), and a sample of primer. I only spent $12.22!


----------



## internetchick (Dec 8, 2009)

Someone smack my hands lol! Used the $5 off $10 or more coupon at Ulta.com to offset shipping. I got a face cleanser (which I am low on), and the Ulta brand Dark Circle Intensive Eye Treatment. It has the ingredient Haloxyl, which is supposed to be a breakthrough ingredient in combating dark circles. It is only $7 (as opposed to everything else with Haloxyl that is $$$), so I figure why not.


----------



## Tyari (Dec 8, 2009)

I just received my shipment today!

Italian Badger Deluxe Fan Brush

Jumbo Italian Badger Fan Brush

Fusion lip glos

Eye Poxy 2 shadow primer

Ordered from Coastal Scents!!! I'm sooo excited!!!

My friend also ordered me some stuff from Avon for my birthday that was on the 3rd. Can't wait to get that!!!


----------



## bCreative (Dec 8, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a lipgloss in Shutter to make use of the free cream liner palette deal. My order also comes with two deluxe mascara samples (Lash DNA and Bionic), and a sample of primer. I only spent $12.22!





Sounds like a great deal! I wanted the sample of the primer but by the time I decided to use the code it was over!


----------



## internetchick (Dec 9, 2009)

Aaww.



The sample is pretty small anyway. I think it is good for about 4 uses.


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 9, 2009)

Leti let me know how that Ulta eye stuff works. If it works great and is little $$ I'm all over it!

You DO need to be stopped--you are turning in to me! And I'm trying to go the other way. This sounds completely ridiculous, but I haven't ordered anything yet this week and I'm so proud (I know, it's only Tuesday, but still....baby steps, baby steps).


----------



## internetchick (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL, well I can only spend so much. I am sure I am done until the beginning of January, when I can get some Warm &amp; Cozy stuff from MAC. I am hoping that Ulta eye cream works. I have done all the potato, cucumber, drink more water, get plenty of sleep BS and still have them. If this doesn't work I am going to look into some Bobbie Brown concealer.

And one week without buying is good! Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 9, 2009)

That's the same thing I'm saying Leti. I'll be done when Warm and Cozy comes out but I'm really curious about the pigments of the collection afterwards lol.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 9, 2009)

I am only interested in one of the pigments, which is good. By making that big MAC purchase recently I cut into what I can buy from W&amp;C. I think I may end up with just an MSF, a lipstick, and maybe a shadestick. I did just order a holiday lip set, so I doubt I will be needing any lipglosses from W&amp;C anyway.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I found out Bing CB is at 25% for Macys, so I made a big (for me) MAC purchase!





I got:

Sexy Shenanigans lipglasslustreglass set

Smoke and Mirrors palette

Sorceress palette

Paint Pots in Soft Ochre and Artifact

219 Pencil brush

It showed up in my CB account today!


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow that was fast! I hate that I didn't know about CB. I would've saved 81 dollars! But at least now I know better



.


----------



## Amendria (Dec 10, 2009)

I got my BF his favorite book on hardcover. Merry Christmas! &lt;3


----------



## internetchick (Dec 12, 2009)

My return for my Gilt order was processed, so I had $45 credit (they gave me back my $25 credit and an additional $20 credit for their error) and got this Smashbox palette free after credit (with some left over!).


----------



## internetchick (Dec 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Someone smack my hands lol! Used the $5 off $10 or more coupon at Ulta.com to offset shipping. I got a face cleanser (which I am low on), and the Ulta brand Dark Circle Intensive Eye Treatment. It has the ingredient Haloxyl, which is supposed to be a breakthrough ingredient in combating dark circles. It is only $7 (as opposed to everything else with Haloxyl that is $$$), so I figure why not. My order arrived today. I am going to use the eye cream twice a day starting today(I already used it this morning).


----------



## skarvika (Dec 16, 2009)

a swap

philosophy order

vintage sister order

eyeko order


----------



## bCreative (Dec 16, 2009)

Some Aromaleigh mineral samples! Maybe some Sigma brushes. Haven't ordered them yet but I'm tempted!! Should I, Shouldn't I???


----------



## Chaeli (Dec 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Some Aromaleigh mineral samples! Maybe some Sigma brushes. Haven't ordered them yet but I'm tempted!! Should I, Shouldn't I??? Tempted is a weakness I give in to a lot. It's similar to neeeed once it sets in so yes, you neeeed them!


----------



## internetchick (Dec 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Some Aromaleigh mineral samples! Maybe some Sigma brushes. Haven't ordered them yet but I'm tempted!! Should I, Shouldn't I??? Which brushes in particular?


----------



## bCreative (Dec 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Which brushes in particular? I'm looking to get the eye kit. I was also thinking about an eye palette and I'm looking at the 28 neutral palette. Is that a good buy?


----------



## Karren (Dec 16, 2009)

I think there a new Pittsburgh Penguins Tie in the mail but I'm not supposed to know about it! lol


----------



## internetchick (Dec 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm looking to get the eye kit. I was also thinking about an eye palette and I'm looking at the 28 neutral palette. Is that a good buy? I don't know. I haven't used it the brushes or palettes. I have seen YouTube tutorials where people use the CS palettes, and over time the shadows seem to break and the case doesn't always hold up. It keeps me from buying the palettes, since I want something sturdy. As far as the brushes go, I haven't used them either. I can't help feeling like there are same quality brushes for less. I have read a lot of good things about them though.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 16, 2009)

Im waiting for a swap. Im getting China Glaze Cherry Pie and Sneaker something. lol


----------



## internetchick (Dec 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My return for my Gilt order was processed, so I had $45 credit (they gave me back my $25 credit and an additional $20 credit for their error) and got this Smashbox palette free after credit (with some left over!). My order arrived! The palette is so pretty, and I love that it's made from bamboo.


----------



## bCreative (Dec 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know. I haven't used it the brushes or palettes. I have seen YouTube tutorials where people use the CS palettes, and over time the shadows seem to break and the case doesn't always hold up. It keeps me from buying the palettes, since I want something sturdy. As far as the brushes go, I haven't used them either. I can't help feeling like there are same quality brushes for less. I have read a lot of good things about them though. Now I'm all confused! What brushes should I get? I've been looking at Sigma, Da Vinci, Royal &amp; Langnickel and Posh brushes!! I want them all and now I can't decide!


----------



## rose white (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm waiting for the Kat von D pallette in True Love. I used my $15 from Sephora to order it.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now I'm all confused! What brushes should I get? I've been looking at Sigma, Da Vinci, Royal &amp; Langnickel and Posh brushes!! I want them all and now I can't decide! I don't know. Ignore me lol. I do like the Posh brushes I have tried so far, which is not many.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 27, 2009)

Chaeli and I just ordered some NYX goodies from Cherry Culture. Had to take advantage of that coupon hehe.


----------



## secondhook (Dec 28, 2009)

I've got some foundation, eyeshadow, concealer and lip color samples from Pure Luxe on the way.




Didn't get here in time for Christmas.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 28, 2009)

I am waiting for an ELF order and a 12 hot pot palette!! yaay I'll post some swatches when I get these...


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 28, 2009)

Can't wait for some swaps to get a few here there. Some from Aprill



A bunch of others... a few paint pots I've been lemming over. I can't wait!


----------



## internetchick (Dec 28, 2009)

Nothing.



All of my recent purchases have arrived already, and I don't know when I can haul again.


----------



## irismadeline (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm waiting for an ELF delivery! If it actually came today I will be so happy. Going to be checking on that soon xD


----------



## Silverundertow (Jan 3, 2010)

Order from allcosmeticswholesale.com

Tendertone Lip Balm in _Tender Baby, Shush!, and Warm Smile_

Eye Shadow in _Bitter_

Satin Lipstick in _Myth_


----------



## HikerGal (Jan 3, 2010)

Bad thread...it makes me wnat to do some shopping...my poor mailbox will be empty and lonely this week...bad thread!


----------



## prtyBROWN (Jan 4, 2010)

My Get Baked Palette from Urban Decay and some stuff from ELF.


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jan 4, 2010)

Waiting for my back up MAC McQueen Masque lipstick to get here! Its taking forever!


----------



## kathleenwitit (Jan 5, 2010)

right now im waiting for my udpp that i bought on the other forum im on. im very excited !


----------



## internetchick (Jan 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My order arrived today. I am going to use the eye cream twice a day starting today(I already used it this morning). So far zero improvement in my dark circles.



But it is a nice eye cream and doesn't sting my eyes.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So far zero improvement in my dark circles.



But it is a nice eye cream and doesn't sting my eyes. thanks for the update.. I wanted to try this when you originally mentioned it. keep us posted!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 6, 2010)

My Hot Pots arrived today!! I ordered them from ebay and are gorgeous!! The palette itself is very durable.. I am very happy!! I'll post swatches soon! =D


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jan 6, 2010)

Bought INSANITY the work out video, wheres it at?


----------



## knickers13 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm waiting on a set of Sigma brushes - hopefully they come next week. They are a birthday present for myself.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok!! I finally did it!! I just placed my order for the complete brush set with brushroll from Sigma!! I've been wanting these brushes for months!! Can't wait to get them!! yaaayyy


----------



## internetchick (Jan 7, 2010)

Just some hair serum.


----------



## prtyBROWN (Jan 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *prtyBROWN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My Get Baked Palette from Urban Decay and some stuff from ELF. Got my Urban Decay order Monday, love it thus far. Very pigmented yet the shimmer in the shadows could be a bit overwhelming but I've found some ways to tone it down and love the UDPP in Sin that came with it, the Bourbon 24/7 pencil is cool. Got my ELF order today, took 5 days for it to come. Have yet to mess around with the shadows but the brushes are uber soft, except for the foundation brush... a bit bittersweet about it.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 8, 2010)

I think the Get Baked palette is pretty, but it only had one shadow I don't have.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 11, 2010)

My Sigma brushes arrived today! I am amazed how fast it got here! They send it on the 7th and arrived today! in just 4 days! wow amazing! the brushes are soo beautiful and the brush roll is great! I also received an SS217 brush as a gift (its travel sized) and Indian Girl eyeshadow... the eyeshadow is really nice and I am quite impressed at the quality of it.. its very creamy like... just love it! I'll post some pictures later =D


----------



## bCreative (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I received my box from drugstore.com yesterday and now I'm waiting on my box from thefaceshop.com.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 16, 2010)

I ordered Humid from MAC with the free shipping code POP. I wish I had a free standing store near me. I like having stuff right away lol. Can't really haul right now, but I figure $11 for a shadow won't kill me.


----------



## charyn21 (Jan 16, 2010)

I ordered from Hautelook yesterday. They had a sale on some Urban Decay. I ordered:

_*Smoke Out Eye Pencil, Purple Haze Smoke Out Eye Pencil, Liquid Liner in Gash, Lingerie and Galoshes For Lashes Mascara, Gash Eye Shadow, Chains Eye Shadow and Brow Beater Brunette Bombshell*_

All I paid was $32 including shipping!!!!! I can't wait for my order to come in the mail!!!!!


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 16, 2010)

I've got a MAC Resort Life lipgelee on the way...and thinking about ordering two more.


----------



## Silverundertow (Jan 16, 2010)

waiting on an order from AllCosmeticsWholesale

MAC Pigments:

Softwash Grey

Dazzleray

Forest Green

Chocolate Brown

Naval Blue

MAC Mineralize Skinfinish:

Light Flush


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 16, 2010)

Im waiting on my Hautelook order.


----------



## Kailey (Jan 18, 2010)

I am waiting for my Alice BOS, mini 24/7 in Covet, UDPP in Eden, and a MUFE Aqua Eyes kit to arrive. Can't wait!!


----------



## MScheeringa (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm waiting for my Avon books to come in! Ordered them on Sat but it is a holiday so I have to wait till tomorrow! Can't wait to give them to my Clients!


----------



## cece boo13 (Jan 18, 2010)

my 88 palette and my mac volcanic ash exfoliator =]


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 19, 2010)

My NYX single eyeshadows, a Beauties factory 9 hot pot palette and a Hello Kitty watch...


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 19, 2010)

I received a Links of London "Sweetie" bracelet in the post today. I will hopfully be waiting for a huge haul from Drugstore.com, MAC and Sephora in the next few months. My dear friend from San Francisco is coming to stay with us soon so I oder stuff that's not available or tons cheaper than the UK from these sites and she brings it over for me anlong with Twinkies. I'd better creep round her for this favour again but she's a darling so I'm sure she'll do it for me!!


----------



## internetchick (Jan 21, 2010)

I am waiting on a jar of Melon pigment I bought from Lola. Can't wait!


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 22, 2010)

I just made a sephora.com haul--can't wait til it gets here! Got (thanks to you ladies bragging it up in another thread) the Fresh Sugar Lemon small bottle of perfume, the brand new Kat Von D palette, the brand new Tarina Tarantino Pearl Glow primer, and of course they have to throw good deals your way--sort of like the gum and candies at the checkout lanes--for 10 bucks they had a cute little mini CLEAN rollerball trio, so I got that too. SO excited!


----------



## prtyBROWN (Jan 22, 2010)

A few NYX glitter powders, jumbo eyeshadow pencils and eyeshadow trios from Cherry Culture.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 22, 2010)

I got some Kat Von D palettes and a lipgloss from Sephora.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 26, 2010)

I am so irritated with UPS! My eyeshadow was supposed to be delivered today, but it sat on the damn truck all day with the out for delivery status only to be rescheduled for tomorrow. The most irritating thing? UPS delivered my husband's shirts!!!! They were out here and didn't deliver my damn shadow. And they have done this BS before, delivering some items but not all. WTF!!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am so irritated with UPS! My eyeshadow was supposed to be delivered today, but it sat on the damn truck all day with the out for delivery status only to be rescheduled for tomorrow. The most irritating thing? UPS delivered my husband's shirts!!!! They were out here and didn't deliver my damn shadow. And they have done this BS before, delivering some items but not all. WTF!! *facepalm* how annoying!


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 26, 2010)

Don't feel bad... sometimes they leave our stuff on the neighbors porch step.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm waiting for my Cinema Secrets order:

Moisture spray

Correctors

Brush cleaner

Eye and lip pencils


----------



## internetchick (Jan 26, 2010)

My empty MAC palette shipped today. It's going to look so pathetic with only one eyeshadow in it.


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 26, 2010)

Adrienne you are the Mistress of the Understatement. SOME Kat Von D palettes? You got like ALL of them!


----------



## internetchick (Jan 27, 2010)

I got my shadow! It's so pretty. I was worried it would be too similar to Stila's Jade, but it's not. It's a bit darker, and not quite as shimmery. The shimmer seems green, and in Jade it is gold. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am so glad you finally got your eyeshadow! They say its one of the most beautiful greens out there... do you agree?


----------



## internetchick (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh yeah, it's definitely gorgeous. I love that it's a rich color, but not bright and electric looking (if that makes sense).


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Are you guys talking about Humid? If so I agree... I had gotten Milani's "dupe" and it's not even comparable...


----------



## internetchick (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, talking about Humid. It's just too dang pretty.


----------



## riotlove (Jan 27, 2010)

i'm waiting on a lot

2prs lashes

hard candy brand new face palette

playboy nymphette blush

3 clairsonic cleansers

mini mac lipsticks in 'o' and 'twig'

too faced celebrity meltdown lipstick

and there's lots of stuff i WANT to be waiting on. i wish i had mooolah


----------



## Kraezinsane (Jan 27, 2010)

My replacement EnV2


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 27, 2010)

Im still waiting on my Hautelook order. Apparently it takes forever for it to be sent out but I just received my shipping confirmation. lol


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 27, 2010)

I just placed an order at shopcraze.com ... I got several NYX single eyeshadows, round lip glosses and a powder blush... =)

About Humid I got NYX'S dupe "Mermaid green" I am excited to try it out!

JUst placed another order but this time at Sephora and got the Alice in Wonderland Book of Shadows!! yaaaayyy... now I am broke... no buying for the next 2 months or so... =(


----------



## Vivre.Votre.Vie (Jan 27, 2010)

20 pairs of false eyelashes.

Bring on the fun.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 28, 2010)

Neat! What kind of lashes did you get? I have been wanting to try some of the Red Cherry lashes.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am waiting on a jar of Melon pigment I bought from Lola. Can't wait!



Got it! She even tossed in two samples.



Such a pretty shade.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 2, 2010)

I got my palette! It's so sad with only one shadow, right? LOL


----------



## prtyBROWN (Feb 3, 2010)

A couple of things from Sephora;

Urban Decay Alice In Wonderland Palette

Kat Von D Memento Mori Palette

I need to tame myself since I get back my income tax this Friday.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 11, 2010)

I just ordered some Rapidlash.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 11, 2010)

I ordered some stuff from CherryCulture (finally they ship to Ecuador!) from the 20% sale they had recently. I got more NYX stuff jaja I am becoming obsessed with this brand!

Also bought a 28 empty palette from ebay (for my NYX singles) and some Guppy nail polish..


----------



## Courttaney (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm waiting on my order from Sephora. They sent me a email saying orders are going to be delayed because of the snow.





Urban Decay Primer Potion

Sephora Brand Slim Pencil Lip - Natural

SEPHORA PURE Lipgloss - Peach Blossom

Kat Von D Autograph Eyeliner - Immortal Love

I've never tried UDPP so I'm super excited to receive it.


----------



## Meridian (Feb 11, 2010)

I waiting for several things from MAC and some funky rings that I bought from Forever21.


----------



## hil34 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm waiting for my Benefit Legally Bronze set I got from Sephora






And of course my viva glam lipsticks I just ordered!


----------



## fuzzywuzzy (Feb 12, 2010)

A ton of stuff from the nyx sale they had a while back. I hate waiting.


----------



## bCreative (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't think I can order anything for a couple more days. All this snow is messing everything up, we haven't gotten mail in a week and I'm sure UPS, Fedex and whoever else can't get through.


----------



## Midnight Blue (Feb 13, 2010)

Some Laura Gellar baked cosmetics -- balance and brighten, bronze and brighten, blush and brighten. Really looking forward to trying them. And, a gift for my husband which should have already shipped, but hasn't -- probably because of the weather in New York.


----------



## Vivre.Votre.Vie (Feb 13, 2010)

I bought 20 pairs of eyelashes from NYX. Some were the theatrical ones. I'm so pumped. I also bought the 88 warm palette from Coastal Scents, after reading about how good it is. I really need it too, because most of my eye shadows are outrageously bright.


----------



## Minka (Feb 14, 2010)

95 lip products from ELF.

Loving this 50% off lippies sale. I &lt;3 me some lip products &lt;333.


----------



## riotlove (Feb 14, 2010)

aww i hate paying for shipping and don't have much moolah. wish i knew someone who wanted in on it. i'd go for 1/2 off stuff too!

i'm waiting for a tkb order and now a couple swaps. nothing too fun though


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 16, 2010)

MAC Viva Glam lipsticks: Gaga and VI SE

NYX round lipstick in Power

NYX Megashine in Dolly Pink

NYX eyeshadows in Black and Root Beer


----------



## internetchick (Feb 17, 2010)

My Rapidlash is here! I will post before and afters in a month.


----------



## jmaui02 (Feb 18, 2010)

I just got a box from my sister in Japan. I receive lots of goodies and loving a Hello Kitty make up pouch.


----------



## hil34 (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been ordering too many things! lol. I'm waiting for my bold and brazen eyeshadow, rock out! lipglass, and studded matte nail lacquer from MAC.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 18, 2010)

I ordered some stuff from Avon, Superfull mascaras and glimmersticks as well as some foot products.

I also ordered some platform pumps. I got my refund check I had to treat myself a bit.


----------



## badbadgirl (Feb 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *fuzzywuzzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A ton of stuff from the nyx sale they had a while back. I hate waiting. I'm still waiting for my order also. Did they send you any tracking info? I'm about to call tomorrow, it has been longer than they said it would be.
Also waiting for:

mac dazzleglass creme

Kevyn Aucoin lip products from Hautelook's sale


----------



## Rebbierae (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, damn weather. I'm STILL waiting for my Crushed Metal pigments. I was supposed to get two day shipping, but it didn't even SHIP for a week because of the weather out east. Finally got an email that it shipped Monday...so I checked tracking and it is supposed to get here Friday--THAT is 2 day shipping? I'm not real happy but what can you do about it.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 18, 2010)

I am still waiting on my NYX order from their sell (its a month already!)..

I just ordered 2 Rimmel foundations, one of the long lasting and one of the stay matte... lets see how it goes =)

Also waiting from my Cherry Culture order that shipped last friday so I guess it will be here by monday or so..


----------



## knickers13 (Feb 19, 2010)

4 Cargo blushes, bought on sale for about $8 each. And also my lumiere prebuy brushes have been sent so I should get those in about a week.


----------



## Amendria (Feb 19, 2010)

Ruby red pig, bright fuchsia pig, pink bronze pig, golden olive pig, pink opal pig and Bang on blue e/s


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 19, 2010)

yay I'm waiting on 2 of the cutest hair clip sets! here they are:

Etsy :: JAPANESE RABBITS........................ BUTTON HAIR CLIPPIES

Etsy :: SNOWFLAKES........2 BUTTON HAIR CLIPPIES

I'm trying to grow my fringe out, so I figure these will be the pefect hair accessories for me right now!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 20, 2010)

Apple blush from EDM

A polish rack from Head2toe

About 10 polishes that were making me twitch


----------



## Minka (Feb 20, 2010)

Organic Jojoba Oil, 32 oz. of 2.5% benzoyl peroxide gel, and the Body Buddy from acne.org.

Been wanting these for awhile and just got around to ordering them.

Also, still waiting for ELF products.


----------



## VulcanEars (Feb 20, 2010)

My Fyrinnae order has shipped! Should be here next week


----------



## Chaeli (Feb 20, 2010)

TRIA Laser Hair Removal System


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Feb 20, 2010)

My orders from Cherry Culture and ebay arrived yesterday! I love all my NYX stuff and the Guppy nailpolishes are awesome! and such great price! I'll try and post some swatches soon...

Originally Posted by *VulcanEars* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My Fyrinnae order has shipped! Should be here next week



I've been wanting to order some stuff from them.. I've seen some really nice reviews and swatches of their eyeshadows... which ones did you order?


----------



## Rebbierae (Feb 20, 2010)

I FINALLY got my MAC pigments and man, are they gorgeous--I really do love them!

I also got my t-shirt from the icanhascheezburger website--been waiting for that for over three weeks also!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Feb 20, 2010)

I went on a spree this week!

New purple Acer Netbook

Bunch of NYX stuff from Cherry Culture

Viva Glam Gaga LS-Can't wait!!!!!!

M.A.C brushes from a blog sale

I went ALL out! Now I am patiently waiting.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Feb 21, 2010)

My Alice palette!


----------



## FoxxyDiva (Feb 21, 2010)

Waiting on my E.L.F. brushes. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Minka (Feb 21, 2010)

Waiting on 17 mineral items from ELF from their sale.

I also received my other ELF lippies yesterday...

Omg I love them &lt;/333 ._.

I bought so many, my mom made fun of me (lol).


----------



## internetchick (Feb 21, 2010)

My MAC stuff shipped!


----------



## internetchick (Feb 21, 2010)

I forgot to order a pump for my foundation. I just ordered one from MAC, with a free sample of mascara.


----------



## Lucy (Feb 21, 2010)

my alice in wonderland palette! i can't wait


----------



## Tyari (Feb 23, 2010)

My SS150 from Sigma, a blush and a pigment!!!


----------



## skarvika (Feb 23, 2010)

Bath &amp; Body week!





Placed an order at _Philosophy_ for some of their LE stuff that I can't find in stores, and my boy and I love _For Kings &amp; Queens_ products, so I bought a few soaps from them.

Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My SS150 from Sigma!!! Yay!!! It's a reeeaaalllllyyy good brush.
I use it for my MAC studio fix powder, and I can also tap setting powder on with it.

It's a powderpuff and brush in one!


----------



## internetchick (Feb 23, 2010)

Can I just say how much I hate how slow free shipping is? My MAC order from Macys isn't set to arrive until the first of March.


----------



## Rebbierae (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree totally Leti! Sometimes I wonder if I should just suck it up and pay for shipping and see if I get it faster.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 23, 2010)

I decided to order from Smashbox to get my free birthday gift lol. I got the Muse palette I wanted, a Lash DNA sample, photofinish sample, eye brightener sample, and my birthday gift.


----------



## Rebbierae (Feb 23, 2010)

Good haul! I probably would have sold you that palette for 5 or 10 bucks! I have it and it is pretty, but I've only used it a couple times. Let me know what you think of Lash DNA--I still haven't ever found a mascara that has made me say "WOW--I'm totally buying this again!"

Is your birthday gift the little e/s trio, lipgloss, and silvery thing?


----------



## internetchick (Feb 23, 2010)

Yep, that's the gift. I got the Lash DNA sample before, and am not a fan. The brush is too big, and the mascara is too gloppy.


----------



## badbadgirl (Feb 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree totally Leti! Sometimes I wonder if I should just suck it up and pay for shipping and see if I get it faster. I know the feeling. What I do is go with regular shipping for the first order to gauge how long it would take. It sucks paying for expedited shipping then realizing the package would've come quickly anyway.
If it's too slow the first time, I'll get 2 day shipping on the rest of the orders if I am inpatient.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 26, 2010)

I bought this Tarte lip gloss set with a credit from Rue La La.


----------



## Rebbierae (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok I was feeling bad because I haven't been able to post here in a couple weeks.




Got my tax refund back and decided ***** it, I want a treat. So I'm going to buy a Motorola Droid this weekend, and from Sephora I just ordered TheBalm Shady Lady 2 palette, and the MUFE cream blush in #5 (will let you know Lola!!)

Now I have something to be excited about, even if just for a bit!


----------



## internetchick (Feb 27, 2010)

A Driod? Su-weet! I want one, but it's not in the budget right now.


----------



## Tyari (Feb 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yep, that's the gift. I got the Lash DNA sample before, and am not a fan. The brush is too big, and the mascara is too gloppy. Yeah, I got that crappy lash DNA as a sample too, and it SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Beauty addict (Mar 1, 2010)

Currently I'm waiting for few ChG nail polishes to arrive, they should be in the mail *very* soon, and I'm also waiting for The She Space pigments. Don't even remember which ones I ordered since it's been over a month I placed an order, but it's on the way!


----------



## ezadeza (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm waiting for a bunch of opi polish =]


----------



## Eyelining (Mar 2, 2010)

I was very bad and went bidding on ebay. Got polishes from Chanel, Nails Inc and OPI (including minis of the Alice in Wonderland set!), 2 Clinique lipsticks and a Bobbi Brown mascara. It was like Christmas morning when the postie came!


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 6, 2010)

Just got my TheBalm Shady Lady 2 palette and like it a lot after swatching on my hand. I'll wear it today and see what I think. Also got my MUFE cream blush--the bottle is tiny! My first thought was, "I paid 25 bucks for THIS?" Tested a wee bit on my hand...it came out of the bottle BRIGHT and I thought 'oh no, wrong color', but it seems to blend out to a nice flush. So maybe I won't need much product and it'll last a while. Will let you know.

Then the other night I got crazy and ordered three of the new shades of Velvet eye shadows from Benefit. I got Shamrocker, Nice Melons, and Fancy Pansy. I LOVE the new formula of the Velvet e/s--they are so soft and, well, velvety. Color glides on and stays on all day. So I was excited for the new Spring colors.

Oh, I went to get the Droid last week and saw a brand new Motorola Devour that is similar, but made a bit more for social networking. The guy said they hadn't sold one yet so that got me--I had to get it. Had it a week now and liking it so far, but still getting used to it. I've been so in to all of its functions--the apps, having Internet on my phone, etc. that yesterday morning I had a voicemail and had no idea how to get it! I am forgetting that this is actually a PHONE.





Thursday afternoon my boss was out sick and I was bored so I started looking up some books on Barnes &amp; Noble, for my next trip there, then decided what the heck, and ordered a few online. So now I have new books to look forward to also! Now I have to quit spending my tax return and pay some bills or something.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bought this Tarte lip gloss set with a credit from Rue La La. Arrived today. I like them so far.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Mar 9, 2010)

Well I was waiting for my Coastal Scents e/s palette but I got it the other weekend (love it, btw!!) but I just ordered some e.l.f products (like $24 worth) and I just got an email stating that the products were shipped today, so I can't wait to get them. I ordered a bunch of lipglosses and blushes..the two I can not live without!


----------



## internetchick (Mar 15, 2010)

The Colour 3 quad from the Spring Forecast collection is back in stock, so I ordered it. Can't wait! I thought I would have to miss out on that one (and it's gorgeous!).


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 16, 2010)

I am waiting on some MSF's I bought from ebay... these will be my first MAC products EVER! super excited about that!! =D


----------



## caraba (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm waiting on my MagiX Cashmere Finish Liquid Foundationfrom Avon! Should be here soon!


----------



## nehima (Mar 16, 2010)

*from maccosmetics.com:*

- prim &amp; proper blush

- blakctrack fluidline

*from journal sales:*

-mac viva glam v lippie

-mac eden rocks lippie

-mac real treasure lippie

-nars greek holiday lipgloss

-kat von d rock n roll pallete

-mac msf in petticoat

-mac e/s in shroom

-mac counterparts e/s suite

yeah i went crazy buying stuff this week D:


----------



## internetchick (Mar 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *nehima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *from maccosmetics.com:*- prim &amp; proper blush

- blakctrack fluidline

*from journal sales:*

-mac viva glam v lippie

-mac eden rocks lippie

-mac real treasure lippie

-nars greek holiday lipgloss

-kat von d rock n roll pallete

-mac msf in petticoat

-mac e/s in shroom

-mac counterparts e/s suite

yeah i went crazy buying stuff this week D:

Yeah, but it's fun to go crazy once in awhile.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The Colour 3 quad from the Spring Forecast collection is back in stock, so I ordered it. Can't wait! I thought I would have to miss out on that one (and it's gorgeous!). Arrived just now!!!


----------



## Mizzyme (Mar 25, 2010)

Nothing for me at the moment



I don't have the will power to wait for it.......the last thing I ordered seemed like it took a year to get here! in reality it was only 2 weeks but I just go crazy waking up every morning like a hyper puppy and than being disappointed when it isn't here yet lol.

There are some very lucky ladies in this thread, getting some very nice products


----------



## internetchick (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh I hate waiting too! If they had the quad in stock at my counter I would have bought it there. MAC takes about 2 weeks from when I order to when I get my item. That's just torture lol.


----------



## Minka (Mar 25, 2010)

22 Items from E.L.F.'s Sugar Kiss collection.

I'm so excited x] &lt;3!


----------



## fragilesong (Mar 25, 2010)

SWAPS:

MAC MSF in Light

UD Deluxe shadow palette

MAC Fluidline in Waveline

I'm on a no-buy (project 10 pan) so no buying for me for awhile


----------



## FoxxyDiva (Mar 26, 2010)

I ordered some mineral eye shadows/liners from Sassy Minerals on 3/22 and they arrived today(3/26) talk about FAST shipping! I'm so excited, can't wait to test them out. They look HOT even through the containers.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my intriguebeauty.com order to be completed. My moisture spray from Cinema Secrets still hasn't arrived and I'm ready to call and cuss somebody out. It's been over a month. I'm kicking myself cuz I should have ordered from the sites I usually do.

And a bunch of NYX lippies from Cherryculture.com. I'm looking for nude/natural looking lippies and figured why not.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 21, 2010)

My Dior quints shipped!!


----------



## lolaB (Apr 21, 2010)

Yayyy quints! Reese, I hope you get your stuff soon. I _hate_ waiting for packages to ship.

I've ordered so much in the past couple days. It's going to be like Christmas when they all get here!!! I'm expecting my first two Chanel quads, some Dior quints, 4 R&amp;R blushes and 3 shadows, 2 NARS blushes, and a few other things I can't think of right now! Yayyy!


----------



## Rebbierae (Apr 21, 2010)

Leti which quints did you get and where did you get them? I want that new Dior quint in the WORST way, but I just about refuse to pay shipping, so now I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## lolaB (Apr 21, 2010)

The Ready to Glow? It's at Sephora! Crush Glow isn't though, but I think you were interested in RTG anyway.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Leti which quints did you get and where did you get them? I want that new Dior quint in the WORST way, but I just about refuse to pay shipping, so now I can't find it anywhere. I got Earth Reflection and Stylish Move. I bought them from Fragrancenet, since they have 30% cashback with bing right now.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea, still no sign of my moisture spray. INTRIGUE BEAUTY DOT COM SUCKS!!! (end rant)

But in better news, my Frends beauty stuff arrived in 4 days, yay! My Royal brushes arrived and I can't wait to play with them (1 wk). So yay for companies that ship AND email AND call you with information about your order.

In the mail, more NYX glosses just for fun.


----------



## Rebbierae (Apr 22, 2010)

Lola you are my hero! I wanted the Ready to Glow! Dang it, I'm broke but I want to go online right now anyway!!


----------



## bCreative (Apr 22, 2010)

Sadly i have nothing on the way.......I wish I did!!


----------



## Turboweevel (Apr 22, 2010)

I have 6 mystery Stila products (for me), 3 mystery YSL products (for mother's day gift) and a travel sized Sigma blending brush (also for me).

After I got into makeup a year ago mom started wearing it too, but she has very little stuff and no brushes. So I decided I'd get her the basics she really does need (something other than gray eyeshadow) and a decent brush. I also got her a tube of TFSI because eyeshadow creases like crazy on her and I know she's never seen anything like it before. Thank god Mother's Day is only in May because I want this to be EPIC.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 22, 2010)

Are the mystery products from Beauty Ticket? I noticed they had some for certain skin tones.


----------



## Turboweevel (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I got the medium-light one




The savings were good and were not entirely negated by the murderous shipping charge. Besides, I like to diversify and, as far as the Stila bag goes, they did give SOME info about the types of products included.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 24, 2010)

I just ordered more Curl Keeper (hair serum) and Rapidlash.


----------



## nehima (Apr 24, 2010)

So Ceylon msf!

Bought from a lovely member here at MUT


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 24, 2010)

oooh I have a huge list at the moment!

insulated lunch bag from etsy:






green dress for my graduation from mod cloth:






iphone covers from cretouch:






probably other stuff I've forgotten


----------



## perlanga (Apr 24, 2010)

Some Avon stuff, back up concealers and a perfume.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 28, 2010)

I just ordered Phloof! with the free two-day shipping code.


----------



## Turboweevel (Apr 29, 2010)

My Stila and YSL stuff from beautyticket arrived yesterday :3 I wasn't home though so I'll have to go pick them up from the post office later today. Alas, I'm going to have to pay duties and taxes



I didn't know beautyticket EMS'd stuff and I really wish they didn't because anything that doesn't come through Ye Olde Postale Service is bound to get slammed &gt;.&lt; god damnit, I wish stores were more open about this sort of thing and let people choose between postal service and fancy carriers. I pay 20% VAT + duties on this stuff and this negates the savings from BT even more than their murdershipping charges do. Sigh. At least they got here quickly and in time for Mother's day so I'll be able to get mom's gift together a last.


----------



## Eyelining (Apr 29, 2010)

Got one of the discontinued ltd edition Sleek palettes coming (found it BNIB for less that Â£5 on Amazon!!) and my lovely fiance just bought me some ELF studio brushes (inc kabuki), compleion perfection powder and brush cleaner. I know ELF has a few misses (so does every brand) but their brushes are incredible quality. So excited!


----------



## lolaB (Apr 29, 2010)

UGH! I'm so mad! My IL quint "arrived" yesterday. Only it didn't. The only thing I got was an empty enveloped that looked torn with some postage on it. Whyyyy would they send it in an envelope?! I hope it's insured. =/


----------



## internetchick (Apr 29, 2010)

OMG! I would be in tears!


----------



## internetchick (Apr 29, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just ordered Phloof! with the free two-day shipping code. It will be here tomorrow. Hooray for free two-day shipping lol!
Lola, have they contacted you back about the quint yet?


----------



## lolaB (Apr 29, 2010)

Yep, they apologized for their poor packaging and gave me a refund. I'm happy they resolved it so quickly, but ugh...I REALLY wanted the frickin quint!


----------



## internetchick (Apr 29, 2010)

That's good that they refunded it. How long ago was it released?


----------



## lolaB (Apr 30, 2010)

Fall 08


----------



## MUAAmyElizabeth (Apr 30, 2010)

I recently had yaby and Graftobian palettes in the mail.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 30, 2010)

So... If a company says on April 15th that they will ship your order today, and it's practically April 30th and you still haven't seen it, and this is from an order placed about 3 months ago, what do you do? This is after you sent an email requesting a refund...


----------



## Rebbierae (Apr 30, 2010)

I've got some Avon lip tint balm thingies coming, and Ready to Glow quint from Dior! SO excited! Except I'm just sure that once I get that--and love it--I will want more, and man, 58 bucks for an eye shadow palette is SO much money for me!


----------



## lolaB (Apr 30, 2010)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So... If a company says on April 15th that they will ship your order today, and it's practically April 30th and you still haven't seen it, and this is from an order placed about 3 months ago, what do you do? This is after you sent an email requesting a refund... Sounds super shady. Did you use a credit card? Maybe dispute the charge?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 30, 2010)

If it is an american company you can contact better business beureu who will than force the company to either send your item or give you your money back

Lola i saw the thing you wrote about the irridecent leather quad and it made me think of a blog post about a dupe for the irridescent leather quint

its one of the lorac palettes

the link is here

Still Pining for Dior’s Iridescent Leather? - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself


----------



## lolaB (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah, I saw that post. I have the palette, but I still want the quint lol.


----------



## internetchick (May 18, 2010)

I had some credits at ideeli to use up before they expire, so I got this Mindy Shear (no clue who she is) eyeshadow palette. I had a hard time narrowing down which palette to get, but I liked this one. It was so hard not to buy another purple palette lol.


----------



## Rebbierae (May 18, 2010)

I've got a Bobbi Brown mascara coming, and the Stila It Girl palette.

My sister's birthday is this weekend so I'm doing an "All About Patty's Eyes" theme for her. She has wanted a good eye lash curler for a while, and I had her try the Origins GinZing eye cream and liked that too so that gave me the idea. Ordered her a Shu curler, and the eye cream, then a Dior brow pencil, the It Girl shadow palette and the BB mascara. Realized I forgot a primer, but it's too late now to get one here before I need to send her present to her. That bums me out but what can I do about it. While I was ordering her stuff, I ordered a mascara and the It Girl palette for myself also. Hopefully they are both here soon so I can figure out a clever way to package it all up and send it to her!!


----------



## magosienne (May 18, 2010)

I just received my Milani "Avatar" makeup. The runway is absolutely gorgeous but each color is just a tiny line, i wonder how long this palette will last me. I'm quite happy with the glitzy gloss, it makes my lips purple Leti


----------



## internetchick (May 18, 2010)

Have you tried it over red lipstick? I have heard about Gwen Stefani (I think?) using blue gloss over red lipstick, but I haven't found a nice blue gloss to do that with.

I have wondered if I could do purple lips. I am warm toned, so maybe I wouldn't look like a corpse lol.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 18, 2010)

Quote:
Have you tried it over red lipstick? I have heard about Gwen Stefani (I think?) using blue gloss over red lipstick, but I haven't found a nice blue gloss to do that with. I bet that would make your teeth look super white!
Also, if anyone wants i have a new in package tarte creme blush that is purple that i do not plan on using (and i cant return since it was free)


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 1, 2010)

Very very excited for my order to come that I've just placed with Makeup Geek!!








For $45 (including S&amp;H) I'm getting:

Angled blush/contour brush

Pointed outer V brush

Three 1/4 tsp MAC Pro pigment samples (Chartreuse, Deep Blue Green, Deep Purple - can you tell this is for a peacock eye look?



)

NYX jumbo eye pencil in pots &amp; pans

Ardell #305 lashes

NYX Round lipstick on B52

What a HAUL! For that price! I thought I died and went to heaven. Waiting for MAC Blonde's Gold and NYX's Milk and Iced Mocha pencils to be in stock again. Even with shipping to Canada all these prices blow anything else I've seen out of the water! I can't waaaait to get all this!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jun 1, 2010)

I am waiting for my CP from to The Beach gets here! I only got 3 things:

Marine life

Flurry of fun l/g

Temperature rising l/l

Also a Melon pigment in OJ from LJ! I paid $15 including s&amp;h! yaay and its full!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 1, 2010)

Got Lush's Silky Underwear Dusting Powder today!

Tommorow or next day I should get my

Seanik bar shampoo

Dr. Peppermint bar shampoo

Shampoo Bar Tin

Honey I Washed The Kids Soap

Sunny Citrus Soap

Tea Tree Toner Tab all from Lush


----------



## FoxxyDiva (Jun 1, 2010)

Used my Cherry Culture 20% off coupon and picked out some NYX shadows...Black, Africa, and Atlantic.

Also ordered some Mac pigment samples from The Body Needs.

Looking forward to both arrivals.


----------



## coal (Jun 1, 2010)

pass by


----------



## Tyari (Jun 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I got that crappy lash DNA as a sample too, and it SUCKS!!!! I take that back. After using it couple of times, it's not _that _bad, but I have had better.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 3, 2010)

What made you change your mind?


----------



## Rebbierae (Jun 3, 2010)

From MAC I have the Float on By eyeliner, and all three of the To the Beach lip glosses....and I am going to return it all. I was able to have a friend pick it all up for me at a counter so I got it sooner. Now I'm just waiting for the stuff to arrive so I can return it.

Nothing fun for me....just dropped a load of money with MAC so I have to ease up for a bit.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had some credits at ideeli to use up before they expire, so I got this Mindy Shear (no clue who she is) eyeshadow palette. I had a hard time narrowing down which palette to get, but I liked this one. It was so hard not to buy another purple palette lol.
http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/7...010290x263.jpg

I just checked my tracking and it's being delivered on Friday!


----------



## Rebbierae (Jul 2, 2010)

I should have the new UD Naked palette arriving hopefully next week, and I ordered a lip gloss and an eye shadow from the new Burberry line to see what it was like.

Pretty excited to get it all so I hope the post office doesn't dilly dally!


----------



## internetchick (Jul 2, 2010)

I_ really _want to know how you like the Burberry stuff!


----------



## Rebbierae (Jul 2, 2010)

Me TOO Leti!



Will post up as soon as I get it and let you all know! Probably shouldn't have spent that much--56 bucks for one eye shadow and one lip gloss. But then I have my Burberry stuff, since I can't afford a much coveted handbag. And I guess with anything, if I love it and the quality, I won't feel so bad spending the money on it.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 2, 2010)

I am waiting on two R&amp;R blushes: Bedroom and Kinky.


----------



## Karren (Sep 2, 2010)

A history book... From Amazon.com. On the company I work for. 1915-1945.. Already have one from 1864-1936..


----------



## internetchick (Sep 4, 2010)

My R&amp;R order shipped and should be here on the 9th!


----------



## lolaB (Sep 4, 2010)

My Sephora order and a rebate for my phone. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rebbierae (Sep 4, 2010)

My two Viva Glam lip glosses...


----------



## Rebbierae (Sep 11, 2010)

The Dior counter at Macy's is having a GWP in a couple weeks so I just pre-ordered a few things (thanks Lola!). I'll be getting an Iconic mascara, Peachy Keen blush, Earth Reflection e/s quint and a Lip Glow. Can't wait!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 11, 2010)

Really? What is the GWP details?!


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 11, 2010)

Although it's not make-up, I am waiting for my 20 dollar boots.


----------



## Rebbierae (Sep 11, 2010)

All she told me Leti was that it's sort of a train case in a black/white houndstooth check, with a mesh bag inside and some dividers. I didn't even THINK to ask her if there was any PRODUCT in it! I sort of just ordered stuff that I've already wanted--when I went to Dior the last time this gal had told me to let HER know any time I needed stuff and she'd ship it to me at no charge. So I sort of wanted to just keep giving her some love (sale and commission dollars) so she would remember me and continue to give me great service. She left me a vm about their gift coming up so I thought it would be a good time to order. I hope there are samples in it but I'm not even sure! Why didn't I ask?!


----------



## Ayaros (Sep 11, 2010)

- MAC Hollywood nights lipstick

- Orly Matte, Glosser and Bonder

But will take a time. I know.


----------



## Rebbierae (Sep 12, 2010)

And a new Droid 2 to replace the crappy phone I have now. Should be here Tuesday, I hope!


----------



## Tyari (Sep 12, 2010)

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My Sephora order and a rebate for my phone. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what phone did you get, Lola?

I'm waiting on a MAC haul:

MAC Matte

Set Powder

Date Night dazzleglass

Pink Poodle lipglass (x2)


----------



## Minka (Sep 12, 2010)

An Etude House Duo Fiber Cheek Brush, Urban Decay Thorny Rose Lip Gloss Palette, Hard Candy Chilled Out Compact, Hard Candy Blue Mini Lunchbox Kit, and Hard Candy Eyeshadow Single in Wink.

All from ebay




!

(Piccies of the items that I bought, that I actually could find online&lt;3)




(ignore the liner brush)


----------



## internetchick (Sep 23, 2010)

Waiting on the Book of Shadows III


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 23, 2010)

My Sephora order, which includes MUFE l/s #15, Bare Escentuals Prime Time and Fresh Sugar Plum balm. I can't wait, so excited!


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 23, 2010)

My two pairs of boots came in! Well, they came inome time ago, but they came in!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 23, 2010)

Have you worn them yet?


----------



## magosienne (Sep 23, 2010)

To make it worth the shipping with my Tsubaki shampoo, i ordered Imju Dejavu Fiberwig mascara (i love it) and Asty cosme collagen coat treatment&amp;mascara base, with a free pack of blotting sheets. I don't know if that collagen stuff is good, i figured it's collagen and it's made for eyes so i might give it a go, it's not really expensive either so if it doesn't make my lashes fuller i won't be too sad.


----------



## alm1217 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a Bare Escentuals order and a Sephora order (consisting of Bare Escentuals products) coming next week!!


----------



## honybr (Sep 23, 2010)

I waiting for my BOS III &amp; my LORAC order from hautelook.





They really can't get here quick enough!


----------



## allison0699 (Sep 23, 2010)

My Sally's order should be here tomorrow. Got a store here in town, but they keep sending me 20% off entire online order coupons and shipping is free over $50, so I can't resist.

This order:

Curlformers Salon Kit

Proclain Super Setting Lotion

One n' Only Argain Oil Moisture Repair Conditioner

One n' Only Ceramic Silk Curling Iron Glaze

Supposed to arrive tomorrow! Hope to try out the curlformers this weekend!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 23, 2010)

Got my shipping confirmation from Sephora!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 24, 2010)

Im waiting on a Alice in Wonderland palette i got in a swap!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 24, 2010)

Lucky you!


----------



## Tyari (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm waiting for some stuff:

MAC Plumage pro pan e/s

ELF Studio Line blushes in Fuchsia Fusion, Pink Passion and Gotta Glow (which is a total dupe for NARS Albatross - packaging and all)

ELF High Definition Powder

ELF Super Glossy Shine gloss in Malt Shake


----------



## divadoll (Sep 24, 2010)

I got my baby blue converse chuck taylors hightops. I'm still waiting for my Lotioncrafters order with my matrixyl 3000 and a black pair of converse low tops.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Sep 24, 2010)

The last bits of makeup for my peacock costume for Halloween, plus a couple extras!

Ben Nye pigment sample in Cosmic Blue

Nyx single eyeshadow in Black

Nyx Jumbo Eye Pencil in Electric Blue

Nyx Cream Blush in Glow




Also got some peacock feathers on the way for my costume!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 24, 2010)

Where did you buy your feathers?


----------



## internetchick (Oct 7, 2010)

I used the $25 gift card Ulta sent me, and I spent $6.04 after that. I got the Cargo Blue Ray lipgloss quad free with $25 purchase, I got a Studio Gear gel liner in Aventurine (this looks like it will be an amazing color!), NYX Runway palette in Champagne &amp; Caviar, and a NYX Round lipstick in Tea Rose. I got two perfume samples that I am giving to my daughter, and a NP primer sample.

The Cargo lipgloss quad and NYX Runway palette will be for future blog giveaways, but the gel liner and lipstick are for me.


----------



## rachard1583 (Oct 8, 2010)

I got 50% discount coupon for ebay

Apple jam jar

FHM Magzine

Lemon yellow card

The missing what I am waiting for


----------



## akathegnat (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm waiting on Bobbie Brown Beach perfume and 2 bottles of OPI for sephora Moon Glow.  I really only wanted the one bottle, oh well.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 8, 2010)

No makeup, just a history book


----------



## divadoll (Oct 9, 2010)

No makeup either, my pasta attachments for my KA mixer came!


----------



## Ngelic (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm waiting for:

Coastal Scent 88 Warm Palette

Coastal Scent 42 Double Stack Palette (Matte)

Frontcover Mermaid Dream Palette

and a couple of pigment samples.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 9, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No makeup either, my pasta attachments for my KA mixer came!



You make your own pasta? Cool! I have a meat grinder attachment, but I have yet to use it. I forgot about it. :/ I had planned to grind my own sirloin burger with it.


----------



## lolaB (Oct 9, 2010)

DL Bad Romance





DL Ruby Red Slippers





BL All Hail McQueen

Can't. Wait.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 9, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't yet but I'm planning to because I just got it on thursday




  It's our Thanksgiving this weekend so I'll wait til I have time. 

We made our own ground beef for our burgers this summer!  Even using cheaper cuts of meat is better than already ground beef at the grocery.  We bought the meat grinder attachment last Christmas.  My husband cashed in our Aeroplan points and bought a bunch of KA stuff.  He also got the ice cream maker for the KA mixer.  I already had an ice cream maker from Costco so I'm not jumping at making my own again yet.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 30, 2010)

I ordered from the Stila warehouse sale. I got two 8 pan refillable palettes, Pro Artist palette, Smokey Eye Palette - The Sapphires, and an eyeshadow in Black Cat.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 30, 2010)

Today I got my monster bundle fauxnad stamping plates! I can't wait to try one out...

other than that tomorrow i was thinking of ordering some tights.


----------



## internetchick (Nov 30, 2010)

^^ Are you talking about this set from Amazon for around $20?


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 30, 2010)

I am not quite sure what I ordered. Have to check my mail soon.


----------



## Lysette (Nov 30, 2010)

I am anxiously waiting for my 22 The Conservatorie mica samples I bought during their sale (btw has anyone encountered a nice collection of swatches of those on the net? I haven't) and the hugeish e.l.f. brush haul (they had 55% off entire store yesterday). Friends are getting brushes for Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Dec 1, 2010)

^^ I just bought three E.L.F. brushes today. A local store has begun carrying a small selection of their products. I got the blending eye brush, because it looks much different from the old one. The other two are the flat shader brushes.

I am now waiting on some glosses from Rock &amp; Republic (Preppy Punk, Mistress, Loudmouth, Sexy Beast, Muse) and an eyeshadow (Provocative).


----------



## Dianerrs (Dec 1, 2010)

An order from Sephora, which has my sister's christmas presents, and the makeup she let me pick out for myself for Christmas!

The Sephora flashy eyeliner waterproof set, and the Eighteen piece Sephora by OPI set for her

and the 'Give me Some Lip' and 'Lashstash' deluxe samplers for myself,

Plus 2 of those $10 Smashbox cream liner palettes, one for each of us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I JUST got my 120 Palette, which I was waiting for for the last month, and I'm in LOVE.


----------



## AmSay (Dec 1, 2010)

I've got a bunch of prewrapped gifts from Lush.ca, as well as their hair dyes, and solid shampoos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They had a free gift card+ 2 day shipping if you spend $120.00+, so I placed three orders. DDDDDD

I also ordered all the stila 10$ palettes from Sephora as for stocking stuffers for the girls in my family (my mom will just love the Fiji one, I'm sure) and then I grabbed their glitz and glam, best or basics, and lash sampler kits. The Glitz one is for me, but the other two are for my mom and sister. As long as they give me to BI point coupons.

I also grabbed that Tarte summer thingy that was 15.00 that I wanted...

Also, I'm waiting for packages from Amazon.ca, and some websites overseas. I'm just addicted to buying online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bah, I'm so f'ing pumped. &lt;3 All of my x-mas shopping was done online this year....


----------



## CuteCurly (Dec 1, 2010)

ummm nothing much actually. Just a pair of pants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## breathless (Dec 1, 2010)

from eyeslipsface.com

punk funk e/s quad

mint cream &amp; desert haze nail polish

100 e/s palette

10 shimmer eyeliner pencils set


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 2, 2010)

My EDM samples to come in.. it's taking FOREVER! I think they are still processing my order..


----------



## alm1217 (Dec 3, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *breathless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> from eyeslipsface.com
> 
> ...


I'd like to know how you like the shimmer eye pencils...I heard they were good, but I'm not quite ready to take the plunge.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 3, 2010)

Im waiting on my Zoya giftsets!


----------



## breathless (Dec 3, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *alm1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 3, 2010)

yes, they are the cheap ones from amazon.  

they are very sharp on the edges so i filed them down outside.  The "background" type images are smaller than konad's unfortunately, so they

don't cover my whole nail, plus i have really curved nails which makes it even harder...i fought with a couple of designs for awhile and gave up in frustration.   They worked on my daughter's nails though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and the individual designs work.   

I'm still trying to figure out how to go from a dark background to a light image stamped last.  I bought 3 small bottles of konad's thick polish, but it has run out already between me and a couple of friends experimenting.  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

^^ Are you talking about this set from Amazon for around $20?


----------



## internetchick (Dec 3, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^ I just bought three E.L.F. brushes today. A local store has begun carrying a small selection of their products. I got the blending eye brush, because it looks much different from the old one. The other two are the flat shader brushes.
> 
> I am now waiting on some glosses from Rock &amp; Republic (Preppy Punk, Mistress, Loudmouth, Sexy Beast, Muse) and an eyeshadow (Provocative).


 I just ordered three more glosses in Runway, Vacant, and Tyrant. I wish Drama Queen would come back in stock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Dec 4, 2010)

OMG my first two orders arrived this morning, and the glosses are freakin' amazing! I can't wait for the next three! I kind of want to have them all now hee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 8, 2010)

Pumpkincat could you please post pics of it? I got some Konad ones, but I figure the cost of 2 I could have gotten that instead. A

Lysette, I would also like you to post swatches when you get them, please. I've been interested for so long.

I'm waiting on some LaFemme blushes and a foundation refill from Pur minerals.


----------



## lolaB (Dec 8, 2010)

51 polishes! *dies*


----------



## Dianerrs (Dec 8, 2010)

Also waiting for a bunch of Buxom lip glosses. Really excited about those!


----------



## alm1217 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm waiting on my first Z Palette. yay!


----------



## uknow1981 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm waiting on mac.com impulse purchases


----------



## llehsal (Dec 8, 2010)

UD BOS III..yay


----------



## breathless (Dec 9, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *alm1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Berialle (Dec 9, 2010)

Today I got my perfume from Blushie, and lip balm from You Stink Soap in the mail.

I'm still waiting for my

Etude House Cherry Lip Tint

Ella Dean Strawberry Body Powder

December's My Pretty Pink Box,

My first Birch Box

Jetoy Lace Travel Baggies

Message in a bottle mini note (for a present)

Hetalia Austria Figurine (for a present, if you know what I'm talking about then +100 points for you!)


----------



## internetchick (Dec 13, 2010)

My Stila stuff is here, and it is gorgeous! The Pro Artist palette is a must have.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 13, 2010)

I have the hugest stack of stuff in the mail at the moment!

An art print, a book, a dress, a card for an oxfam goat....

I can't even remember the other stuff. I ordered christmas presents online. Hopefully they'll arrive in time!


----------



## alm1217 (Dec 14, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *breathless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Van3ssa (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm waiting for a big order from Yves Rocher!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mostly shower gels and some shampoos, but I'm also getting two free gifts: a cream eyeshadow in souffle blanc and a vanity bag. I'm really excited to see how good the eyeshadow is, as I usually consider their makeup range to be a bit pricey.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 20, 2010)

My MakeupMania order is still in the mail...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dianerrs (Dec 23, 2010)

An order from Hautelook ($2 UD!)

And an order from Sephora with a couple UD palettes, the Moscow Stila Palette, and some MUFE Face and Body foundation.

I swear I'm just as addicted to waited for things to come as I am to buying them. :/


----------



## xjackie83 (Dec 23, 2010)

Some face peel by Makeup Artists Choice.  After reading all of Andi's praise about the company I knew I had to try it!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm expecting a Konad order. The delivery was supposed to be guaranteed for Christmas, but the snow is paralysing the country  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't mind so much, but i could have played with it this weekend.


----------



## leksi (Dec 23, 2010)

I just recieved a couple things I ordered from Ulta, Benefit, &amp; Bare Escentuals today.

- Bare Escentuals Foundation (the NEW Light-Medium shade is PERFECT for my skin, I'm so happy, the light and medium shades never quite worked with my skin tone)

- Bare Escentuals Must-Have Blush collection - Beautiful shades

- Benefit Confessions of a Concealoholic - &lt;3

- Benefit High Beam - &lt;3


----------



## internetchick (Jan 7, 2011)

I am expecting two glosses (Turkish Delight and Chihuahua) and a polish (Orgasm) from NARS today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anna (Jan 7, 2011)

lots of crap! victorias secret pink socks, mac bat black, my mac peacocky order, the rest of my mac champlale order, my naked palette...


----------



## perlanga (Jan 7, 2011)

Some Avon stuff, my HG Clearskin Blemish Control pads and a highlighter from Mark.


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 8, 2011)

My first nail polish haul ever (I ordered 13 nail polishes), so excited I can hardly wait. I'll probably post pictures in the forum as soon as I get my package.






I also have 5 more Konad nail plates coming my way.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 17, 2011)

Today is the last free shipping day at MAC, so I ordered a refill pan of Brule.


----------



## Anna (Jan 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today is the last free shipping day at MAC, so I ordered a refill pan of Brule.



No reflects glitter?!


----------



## internetchick (Jan 22, 2011)

I just ordered my first Nfu Oh polish ([SIZE=10pt]Victorian polish Number 056)[/SIZE]. I want most of the flakies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanna see how I like them first before I get more.


----------



## ZooZoo (Jan 23, 2011)

a few days ago I ordered more Medusa's Make-up and it got here yesterday!!! But now im waiting on an order from Starsmakeuphaven.com for a pallete, pans and magnets...and an order from diycosmetics.com for some liquid binder and some other goodies so i can pot my medusa's make up eye dusts. Can't wait!


----------



## alm1217 (Jan 24, 2011)

lots of stuff in the mail...studio brushes/100-color palette from elf...Bobbi Brown cream foundation, corrector, concealer, lipstick, indigo ink liner...tarte blot powder/blotting sheets thing, pencil sharpener...Milani blush/bronzer duo, sheer sand eye shadow...Clinique chubby pencil lip balm thing - two shades, Stila artist inspiration palette, yu-be lip balm, lancome mascara/bi-facil sample duo...I think that's it...wow, I've been shopping lately!


----------



## Rebecca76 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm on a makeup "no buy" right now, but I ordered some spring clothes a couple of days ago.  Not that I'll be able to wear them until it warms up...


----------



## Ruby Scarlett (Jan 25, 2011)

Mario Badescu Olive Eye Cream

Seche Vite Top Coat

Revlon Photoready in Ivory

Ecotools Set of 5 brushes

No Buy starts now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZooZoo (Jan 25, 2011)

still waiting on my orders from DIYcosmetics.com and starsmakeuphaven.com. But, Last night I ended up ordering 9 more medusa's Make-up eye dusts. Colors: Sahara, Atlantis, Mary Jane, Purple Rain, Fascination, Boy Toy, Cupcake, Blow, Studio 54. can't wait!!! &lt;3


----------



## VulcanEars (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm waiting for my orders from bodyjewelleryshop (new Tragus jewellery), dollarnailart (lots of foils and other bits), Coastal Scents (3 Smacks, 2 Gel Eyeliners and 5 Hot Pots) and IDOBeauty4U (some False nails and the stamping set and plates - i want to give this a go before i spend on Konad).


----------



## internetchick (Jan 26, 2011)

I ordered all of LORAC's baked matte satin eyeshadows, and got an On Screen Duo in Rich &amp; Famous to get free shipping. I can't wait to try the shadows!!


----------



## internetchick (Jan 31, 2011)

I broke my word. I bought a Sigma brush. I got the F80 synthetic flat top kabuki. Hopefully I don't regret falling for the hype.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 1, 2011)

Im getting my first Nfu-oh polishes #52 and a blue holo i forgot the #.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 1, 2011)

The NARS set. My LORAC baked matte satin eyeshadows arrived today.


----------



## ZooZoo (Feb 2, 2011)

just ordered two huge orders from tkbtrading.com.. seriously can't wait...then a few days ago i ordered a new 28 pan empty palette but i filled all mine up and am desperate for more... only i was too impatient to wait for starsmakeuphaven.com to reopen over the weekend and ended up buying it from allcosmeticswholesale.com. My second order of medusa's makeup and my orders from diycosmetics and starsmakeup haven also finally arrived too!


----------



## divadoll (Feb 2, 2011)

I ordered and received some chinese tea that I ordered from eBay.  Jasmine with flowers and some assam black tea.  I'm still waiting for my glucosamine (NAG) I ordered from bulkactives, the V for Vandetta mask my son wanted.  I also received the 3oz containers I ordered from meow cosmetics.  I make my own mineral foundations but I can't find containers large enough until now.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 5, 2011)

I ordered two of the new Urban Decay 24/7 Shadow pencils from Sephora (Narc and Delinquent). Can't wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Feb 5, 2011)

My NYX pigments set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can't wait to try 'em!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 5, 2011)

Nothing my way.


----------



## SadAng3l (Feb 6, 2011)

Im waiting for my order from boots.com. Its a 100ml bottle of Vera Wang Princess (my 30 ml one is just about to run out and I love it), a 50ml bottle of DKNY Be Delicious (again my other bottle is near enough about to run out and I love it) and a bunch of Aussie hair products (shampoo, conditioner and curl defining spray). Also waiting on Last Friday Night by Katy Perry OPI from Ebay to arrive too.

I really need to stop buying things!


----------



## perlanga (Feb 6, 2011)

A birthday haul from Ulta. Benefit high beam and a Revlon lipstick, along with a ton of free samples!


----------



## Rebbierae (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm waiting for a couple nail polishes from Avon--a gunmetal one and a dark plum.  And as my congratulator gift to myself I ordered the Miss Pucci travel spray perfume from Sephora--I've been wanting that scent since the first time I smelled it, and the travel size just came out.  And I hate to admit, but Kate Walsh's new "Boyfriend" perfume is intriguing me, so I ordered the travel oil in that as well.  Can't wait to see if really DOES smell like man's cologne on a woman, mixed with her perfume.  Yup, I bought in to the hype. 

Leti let me know how those shadow pencils work--they are catching my eye as well!


----------



## internetchick (Feb 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I broke my word. I bought a Sigma brush. I got the F80 synthetic flat top kabuki. Hopefully I don't regret falling for the hype.


 
It arrived today, and is soooo soft! I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Leti let me know how those shadow pencils work--they are catching my eye as well!


 I will! I have heard really good things about them.


----------



## kerrinb (Feb 12, 2011)

I am here - just been sick for a few days!! thanks for checking in!


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like this thread isn't being used much anymore but I'm bringing it back to life.  I've got quite a few things coming--let's see if I can remember them.From Sephora I have an Urban Decay shadow stick in Rehab, and the new Jennifer Aniston perfume. 

From MAC I have 2 eye brushes--the 239 and the 217, a Paint Pot in Painterly and Club and Mulch shadows. 

Bobbi Brown will be sending me a shimmer blush in Washed Rose, a gel eye liner in Black Plum, and a Rose Gold eye shadow.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 13, 2011)

Got an order on the way from Sephora!! Waiting for the Urban Decay Show Pony Shadow Box, the Urban Decay 24/7 Concealer Pencil in DEA (crossing my fingers I picked the right shade just from shopping online!) and of course my samples which are all perfumes and one deluxe sample of Bare Escentuals bareMinerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer. Product names are so LONG these days!


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 13, 2011)

ASOS figure skater dress Lace UO/Pins &amp; Needles dress Paul &amp; Joe Alfresco lipstick (Parasol Collection)


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Mar 13, 2011)

:] My airbrush smart jet iwata compressor, my eclipse gravity gun, and 5 OCC airbrush sample sets of foundations and blushes and correctors.


----------



## perlanga (Mar 14, 2011)

Ulta haul again

Bare Escentuals Prime Time

Ulta pro brush cleaner

Ulta pro concealer (was free with bogo on ulta pro items)

and a bunch of random samples!


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 14, 2011)

Woohoo, got a sigma f80 brush. Love it, it's super soft and dense. I can't wait to try it out. I also got some elf goodies in the mail too. Haul video coming soon! Jeannine


----------



## perlanga (Mar 15, 2011)

I need to move away from my computer!

Clinique haul!I'm investing in a good night cream, my skin has been looking really dull lately so I ordered Clinique's Super Rescue Antioxidant night Moisturizer. It came with free shipping and a bunch of free samples so it was a better deal than in store.


----------



## LadyDragonFire (Mar 16, 2011)

@topic: I haven't ordered makeup online for a very long time now, so this may not be completely relevant to this topic but I am currently waiting for my "dark autumn" fabric swatches from Lora Alexander's website "Pretty Your World." Mind you, I can actually use some of those to match up my ideal eye, lip and cheek colors so it does sort of apply to makeup somewhat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  I have also seriously been thinking about ordering the "dark autumn" makeup kit from www.eleablake.com. I've heard really good things about their makeup and I absolutely love the fact that all their colors have been matched up to the 12 seasons! Thank goodness someone finally did that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## voitenkol (Mar 16, 2011)

Waiting for MAC Coastal Scents 88 color makeup palette.


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *voitenkol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waiting for MAC Coastal Scents 88 color makeup palette.



Coastal Scents isn't made by MAC.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 16, 2011)

I won the B.Koi Cosmetics giveaway so I'm hoping my St Patty's Day eyeshadows are in the mailbox as we speak!!!!!


----------



## Carol D. (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been taking advantage of the e.l.f. sales lately, bought a bunch of stuff recently, but right now I have one last, small order on the way. I ordered the Berry Mix Duo Eyeshadow, Blueberry Duo Eyeshadow, their cheapest eyelid primer, Matte Finisher Clear nail polish, Berry Pink nail polish and Red Velvet nail polish. It was another 50% off deal, so the cost was so low that I couldn't resist.


----------



## LivingTheDream (Mar 16, 2011)

currently waiting on my 40 item order from ulta to be shipped, it's my first ulta order and i must say i'm surprised it is taking so long to get my order to ship,  i'm not gonna type out all 40 items but when i get it i'll post a photo in the hauls section.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

my UD box of shadows, and my purchases from elf (eye widener stick, sparkly eye encyclopedia, butternut shadow, oil sheets, some other stuff....) I CANT WAIT for the palette though!


----------



## perlanga (Mar 24, 2011)

My CHI straightener, finally!!!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 24, 2011)

Illasmasqua order: - Nubile lipstick - Katie Powder Blush - Nail varnish in Loella


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 24, 2011)

My small Mary Kay order of goodies... make up brushes, clear top coat, some eyeshadows.


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 24, 2011)

Origins Plantscription serum, Jade eyeliner, and a lip gloss--can't remember the color name.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 25, 2011)

The new Zoya Nail polish collections: Sunshine and Sumertime.


----------



## perlanga (Mar 25, 2011)

I was gonna place my regular Avon order today, but they don't ship to my po box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.......

I don't like to get packages here at my house, so I'll have to get it through an avon lady.

I did get my Vince Camuto shoes though, free shipping and 20% off, awesome sale!!!!


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was gonna place my regular Avon order today, but they don't ship to my po box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.......
> 
> ...


I thought you were on a no buy? 






Anywho.......I'm waiting for my ELF shipment.  I got the HD powder, eyebrow kit and eye encyclopedia!


----------



## perlanga (Mar 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL I am on a no buy, but I'm still permitting myself to buy a few items I had on my to buy list before I went on my no buy. I was gonna get some guess shoes, but I decided to get these shoes instead because they are more versatile! The avon order is one I place every few months that only comes with peel pads and my eyeliner.


----------



## helwabehna (Mar 25, 2011)

Just ordered :

1) L'Oreal Clean Definition Telescopic Mascara Black

2) JC Nadia Paris 26 Shadow &amp; Blush Combo Palette

3) Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh EDT 125ml 

Can't wait to recieve them!!!!!


----------



## divadoll (Mar 25, 2011)

A pair of sparkly Converse All Star low tops for my daughter finally arrived yesterday and a bag of Assam black tea that I ordered thru eBay yesterday and arrived today!!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 28, 2011)

Butter London Fairy Lights nail polish.


----------



## aliana (Mar 28, 2011)

Recently it was: UD 24/7 pencil Corrupt, theBalm tinted moisturizer, Lily Lolo samples


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 2, 2011)

Paul &amp; Joe N lipsticks in Mademoiselle &amp; Candy. Eyeko Pink 3-in-1 Cream.


----------



## Rebbierae (Apr 2, 2011)

From Stila I am waiting for the waterproof eyeliner in Lionfish, along with a free sample of the kajal liner in Smoky Quartz.  From Bobbi Brown a 6 palette and an eye shadow in Black Plum, and 6 Glimmersticks from Avon.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 2, 2011)

Another ELF shipment (still havent gotten the first one but....)  4 nail polishes, the stipple brush, mineral face primer, body butter and an eye lash curler


----------



## Rebbierae (Apr 3, 2011)

.....and from Sephora, The Balm's Shadowy Lady Vol.3 e/s palette. I have the other two and like them a lot.

Also from Avon, a few Avon/Mark eye shadow sticks, and a couple of lip pencil things that I want to try. Not lip liner pencils but lip crayon gloss balm things.


----------



## Lysette (Apr 5, 2011)

Hugeish e.l.f. Studio haul sitting in customs, followed by a largeish e.l.f. mineral haul somewhere in the US... and am planning a gigantic TKB Trading shopping trip


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 6, 2011)

From Sephora.com

Caudalie/Instant Foaming Cleanser/1.6 oz (This will be my last purchase of this item as I want to try out the new B.E. line)

Dr. Dennis Gross Skincare/Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel/10 Applications (Was recommended, will be my first time use)

Too Faced/Brow Envy Brow Shaping &amp; Defining Kit/Brow Envy Brow Shaping &amp; Defining Kit (Also recommended by a friend)

FREE 500-POINT PERK/Smashbox Perfectly Polished Eyes (FREE!!!) YAY - I love free! LOL!


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 6, 2011)

If I think about it I have a real problem hehee!

I am taking a bike trip with the SO this summer and ordered a tent, sleeping mat, and a bike bagnow sitting in my livingroom.

For myself I found a beautiful blue suede coach bag on ebay, a lot of MAC eyeshadows and blushes, a lipstick etc. I also just made a Sephora bag for an urban decay palette, 2 stila palettes, and some korres body scrubs, hope that's it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayleigh83 (Apr 9, 2011)

Origins VitaZing moisturizer! SOOOO excited!! I've seen so many amazing reviews for this stuff, I can't waaait! I think it will really come in handy for camping too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahJean (Apr 9, 2011)

I got a package from a makeup-loving friend of mine in California. 













So many loose pigments! She sends me new batches all the time. I'm going to need to add another drawer to my makeup stand!


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh man what a sweetheart does she make those pigments?? Thanks for sharing the pics!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 9, 2011)

I wish I had a friend like that! LOL The colors are so pretty. Swatch and show us what they look like if you can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rebbierae (Apr 16, 2011)

Just took advantage of Bobbi Brown's F&amp;F sale, so I got two brushes--a cream shadow brush and a liner brush, and two eye shadows--Burnt Sugar and Cognac.  And found online an old code for a free gel liner and tried it--it worked, so i got a gel eye liner in Cobalt.  But it looks just like one I already have so I'm going to give it to my sister.

From Sephora i just ordered the new Lolita Lempicka perfume, and a set of 7 rollerball perfumes--can't WAIT to get that.  It's got a few that I've been wanting but didn't want to buy full size perfumes, and I got a super deal--7 full sized rollerballs for $65. 

Oh, and Bobbi Brown Luminizing foundation--I've gotten a couple samples of that and really like it so with the 20% off sale I decided to try a bottle of it.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 20, 2011)

I needed a new regimin to help my oily skin.  I was in between products and many have suggested the Clinique line - tho a lot of people have broken out from it - so I decided to try out the sample size and give a few weeks before I decide if I want to stick to it.  If you notice the FOTD today, you can see all my purple acne scars from  a break out a few MONTHS ago.  I was using another product that promised miracles, but gave no results - even tho I used it all up and used it daily 2x a day.  The Sephora lady said that the Clinique stuff "really does work" so I am giving it a wirl.

*Clinique/ Even Better Clinical Dark Spot Corrector/ 1 oz*

*Clinique/ 3 Step Essentials for Combination Oily to Oily Skins ($35 Value)/ 3 Step Essentials*

*SEPHORA by OPI/ Nail Colour/ Never Enough Shoes*

*Sample/ Jean Paul Gaultier LE MALE Eau de Toilette - 0.04 oz*

*Sample/ Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer - 0.053 oz*

*Sample/ Juicy Couture - Couture Couture Eau de Parfum - 0.05 oz*


----------



## vixie13 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sephora Order:

Tarte EmphasEYES Inner Rim Brightener-Nude

Benefit Cosmetics Stay Put Set 

Not Really in the mail but will be in May:

My first Birchbox


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Apr 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *vixie13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sephora Order:
> 
> Tarte EmphasEYES Inner Rim Brightener-Nude



I've been wanting to try this, How well is it working for you?


----------



## kestrel (Apr 25, 2011)

Not really in the mail because of bank holidays (and might take even longer because of the royal wedding!) but I've ordered a Shu Uemera eyelash curler, Essie Matte About You, and two China Glaze polishes: Liquid Leather and Happy Go Lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Next on my list is Bare MInerals Prime Time and a Denman hairbrush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aishu (Apr 25, 2011)

Just my Turtle Beach Ear Force Z2 headset I ordered from Amazon, it's supposed to come today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Jan 10, 2012)

I ordered the LE Bare Escentuals palette The Playlist. Can't wait! Sephora is all out (In my local store and online), so I had to order from Nordstrom.


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the LE Bare Escentuals palette The Playlist. Can't wait! Sephora is all out (In my local store and online), so I had to order from Nordstrom.



You'll have to let me know what you think Leti--I have both of the 8.0 palettes and I really like them.  The new BE Ready palettes seem to be SO pigmented and soft.  I also have a couple of the quads and a few duos too.  I was never a fan of the BE loose shadows because they make such a mess--I'm not good with the loose, but I was anxious to try these. I have a friend who works at our new BE store in the mall so she's been hooking me up.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't like their loose shadows either, but this palette looks gorgy. Have you seen the pics on Temptalia? For some reason they had tons of The Cocktail Hour. It didn't seem like bad quality, but the color selection wasn't quite as nice.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2012)

*thwaps internet connection*

I'm still waiting for a prize that I won from The Glamazons and of course my boxes from MyGlam, Beauty Army and Birchbox. Oh and Test Tube from QVC. I think that's it.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yeah! Forgot about my MyGlam box. And I am waiting on some Curl Keeper.


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah Christine really loves all the new BE shadows--that was one of the reasons I wanted to try them. Well that and it's MAKE-UP.  I thought I'd like the cooler version better--I LOVE me some purples, but I think I like the warmer toned one a little better--I can't remember which one is which though.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 11, 2012)

Urban Decay is sending me another Book of Shadows Volume IV since mine had an eye shadow fall out

I just got an email from Clinique saying I was one of the Moisture Surge sample winners, so I am waiting for my sample

I ordered the Lippmann Gaga's Workshop set that is on sale at Barneys


----------



## Pancua (Jan 11, 2012)

Julep Maven Box

Birchbox for Jan

Zoya Order

ELF pallette

Oh and my schoolbooks for next semester  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the LE Bare Escentuals palette The Playlist. Can't wait! Sephora is all out (In my local store and online), so I had to order from Nordstrom.


Holy crap it came today! That is friggin' fast!


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Holy crap it came today! That is friggin' fast!



Woohoo that WAS fast!  Do you love it?!


----------



## internetchick (Jan 11, 2012)

I haven't swatched it yet, but  I did get pics for my blog. It is so pretty! &lt;3


----------



## internetchick (Jan 12, 2012)

Somebody smack my hands. I just bought an Urban Decay blush in Quickie from a prestige beauty sale on Beyond the Rack. :/


----------



## Pancua (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Somebody smack my hands. I just bought an Urban Decay blush in Quickie from a prestige beauty sale on Beyond the Rack. :/


And for introducing me to this site!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Maven Box
> 
> ...



My schoolbooks showed up (which was way fast, I had just ordered them the night before! I want everything to show up that fast!)

My ELF palette is locked in the front office until the AM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Zoya won't show up until the 18th *SIGH*

Birchbox should be here in the next couple days

Julep Maven should be here middle of next week.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 12, 2012)

I am wondering if I will regret not ordering from the Zoya promo, but I need to use my untrieds before I order more.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wondering if I will regret not ordering from the Zoya promo, but I need to use my untrieds before I order more.


I couldnt pass it up, not for the price. I plan on doing a test between Julep and Zoya and see which one I like best.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 13, 2012)

I got my Burt's Bees grab bag.

Waiting for Birchbox, MyGlam, and My Platinum Box


----------



## Jnnlopez (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm waiting on an Amazon order, A Dragon Ball Gt set, iPod cassette thing for the car. (obviously mostly for the bf!)

An UD order; I bought two of each of the Vintage bottle Primer Potions. (a set for me and a set for the best friend), along with a liquid liner. MyGlam bag I rarely shop online so I feel like there's alot I'm waiting for right now. Anxiously awaiting.


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 14, 2012)

mine just came in today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love the colors, but I realized they were almost identical to ones I already have lol



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wondering if I will regret not ordering from the Zoya promo, but I need to use my untrieds before I order more.


----------



## bigwhitesky (Jan 14, 2012)

Law textbook, 3 opi and essie nail polishes, Shu curler, e/s from GeekChic, art supplies, Jan glam bag, MAYBE a Maven box


----------



## xlinds15x (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm waiting for a TON of stuff. But sadly only one item is _new_ beauty supplies, which is my MyGlam Bag (which was sent home, not to my college house). 

I might make a full size purchase through birchbox today, those are always fun to watch out for. But other than that, stuff I forgot from home when I came back to school, such as my staple EVERYDAY makeup including ALL of my brushes! (How I left that home is _beyonddddd_ me). And a new winter blanket for my horse is on its way! Which I guess is exciting.


----------



## Tulipp (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm waiting for MyGlam bag and Birchbox. OH and bills....... -__-


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm waiting for my QVC New Beauty Test Tube, a MyGlam bag (that I've been billed for but received no shipment notification on), my first BeautyFix shipment (VERY excited!), a Beauty Army box that I'm not sure will ever ship, some Aphogee Keratin Reconstructor for my hair from Amazon, a QVC sample bag of mini products (I caved!), and an Ulta haul that included 8 NYX lip creams, my go-to Almay liquid liner, my fave John Frieda volumizing hairspray, a couple of skin-clearing face masks, some eye treatment, and a sleep mask (finally! So I can pretend I'm Audrey Hepburn while I sleep all day.). I made some bank last month and am totally blowing it, accordingly.


----------



## xlilbunstarx (Jan 17, 2012)

Currently waiting for MyGlam bag, chinese new year red envelopes, and bills.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 17, 2012)

I have my regular Birchbox and my first Beauty Army on the way, as well as two separate Birchbox orders. And now a new Mastercard, as I had to cancel my GogoGirlfriend and dispute some charges, and my bank locked my old card up $#*%!


----------



## internetchick (Jan 17, 2012)

I ordered 4 Makeup Geek eye shadows (Peacock, Cocoa Bear, Razzleberry, Envy).


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok, so this list is more for me to remember what's coming.

1. Still waiting for prize from The Glamazons.

2. MyGlam box.

3. Birchbox box.

4. QVC TestTube box.

Everything that's suppose to come by now has now arrived. Now to wait for February's shipments! LOL


----------



## Pancua (Jan 18, 2012)

Now I am sad. There is nothing I am oh so eagerly waiting for!

Good thing tomorrow is pay day, time to order something and torture myself all over again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 19, 2012)

Waiting on a By Terry Baume de Rose from Birchbox, after working up the nerve to pay the price!


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 19, 2012)

Waiting on my glam box


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 21, 2012)

Bit of a piss-off my post from 3 something months ago was deleted and marked as Spam by a Mod for 'necro-posting' but it's bumped in 2012 and all is well... Anywho. - Waiting on luxebox from Christmastime.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *Bit of a piss-off my post from 3 something months ago was deleted and marked as Spam by a Mod for 'necro-posting' but it's bumped in 2012 and all is well...*
> 
> Anywho.
> ...


Really? That stinks. Maybe it was a mistake.


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 23, 2012)

I am now waiting for Benefit "I Tink I Love You" lipstick, and Bobbi Brown's "Bobbi's Party" perfume.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 23, 2012)

My Deborah Lippmann Edge of Glory duo came today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting for prize from The Glamazons.
> 
> QVC TestTube box.



Still waiting.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 23, 2012)

I ordered a nail stamp set. I'd never even heard of it, it'll be awesome to be able to do designs without having to draw them on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm waiting for the following:

My Platinum Box (February)

My Glam bag (February)

Birchbox (February)

Birchbox Vichy box 

3-book Amazon shipment (arriving tomorrow)

MAKING FACES by Kevyn Aucoin (such a great book)

Set of Ecotools kabuki brushes (you guys influenced me, mkay?)

Betsey Johnson cosmetic bag

e.l.f. order

(I'm thinking there are other things, but can't remember what they might be--and am not counting various freebie/sample things, obviously)


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 23, 2012)

> I'm waiting for the following:
> 
> My Platinum Box (February)
> 
> ...


 I plan on buying some makeup books &amp; Kevyn Aucoin's books will definitely be at the top of my list. He's the reason I fell in love with makeup! When I was teen, I went to the library &amp; discovered they had beauty books &amp; two of Aucoin's books were there. I can't tell you how many times I rechecked those books out, love them. I have two sephora orders on the way: the MUFE complexion starter kit, Kat Von D mi vida loca palette, &amp; the Sephora #55 brush.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 23, 2012)

I got lucky the other day--picked up FACE FORWARD at the thrift (in hardback, no less!) I was, shall we see, rather excited (his books are long-time faves of mine, as well)


----------



## eliza7 (Jan 24, 2012)

Just received my Zoya polishes from the 2 free polishes promo and am finally not waiting for anything!


----------



## calexxia (Jan 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my Zoya polishes from the 2 free polishes promo and am finally not waiting for anything!



Well, that's no fun! I always like to have at least a COUPLE of things I'm waiting for!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got lucky the other day--picked up FACE FORWARD at the thrift (in hardback, no less!) I was, shall we see, rather excited (his books are long-time faves of mine, as well)



 Very lucky indeed!


----------



## internetchick (Jan 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got lucky the other day--picked up FACE FORWARD at the thrift (in hardback, no less!) I was, shall we see, rather excited (his books are long-time faves of mine, as well)


I have that book, also from a thrift store lol. I have one by Sonia Kashuk as well. I see Bobbi Brown books from time to time, but I didn't pick them up for some reason.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jan 24, 2012)

Do you watch Goss Makeup Artist, Internetchick? He's done reviews of Bobbi Brown's books and wasn't impressed with one of them and had some reservations about another. You might have that in the back of your mind when you see them and not remember where you heard it from?


----------



## internetchick (Jan 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you watch Goss Makeup Artist, Internetchick? He's done reviews of Bobbi Brown's books and wasn't impressed with one of them and had some reservations about another. You might have that in the back of your mind when you see them and not remember where you heard it from?



I do watch him (probably watching more than listening LOL!). I am just not a Bobbi fan in general. I have a few items, and none of them wowed me.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have that book, also from a thrift store lol. I have one by Sonia Kashuk as well. I see Bobbi Brown books from time to time, but I didn't pick them up for some reason.



How do you like the Sonia Kashuk one? My library also has the Bobbie Brown ones but they all have the same info over and over again imo.



> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you watch Goss Makeup Artist, Internetchick? He's done reviews of Bobbi Brown's books and wasn't impressed with one of them and had some reservations about another. You might have that in the back of your mind when you see them and not remember where you heard it from?



Love me some Goss. One of the few on youtube I pay attention to.


----------



## satojoko (Jan 24, 2012)

Still waiting on my Morgana Cryptoria which I'm anxiously checking the mailbox for - can't wait to try her gorgeous lip products! An Amazon order with a bunch of Stila lip sticks/glosses/smudge pots/blush pots and Urban Decay products, a wholesale order of Monave loose eye shadows, Glow and cream to powder shadows/liners, Black Rose Minerals, Moi Minerals, Sigma brushes, another Fyrinnae order, another Amazon order of bulk herbs, dog booties, TCA peel, etc. Gotta pick up my MyGlam bag as well! In the last 2 to 3 weeks or so: had some Aromaleigh orders come in, an order of Loreal HIP cream liners and other products from Amazon, 2 orders of Detrivore in one package including their black eye primer, Persephone's Minerals, a LARGE order from Meow, 2 orders of MUG shadows, a z palette and bent liner brush - mine is crapping out - aaaannndddd....I know there was something else.....oh! Fyrinnae's shadows, face primer, Pixy Epoxy, and some samples of their bronzers and highlighters. Holy mother of dogs....that's quite a bit now that I write it all out and see it....


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 24, 2012)

Someone needs to take my card away! I've got an order from Sephora that shipped out today. Hopefully it'll be here by the end of the week!


----------



## calexxia (Jan 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have that book, also from a thrift store lol. I have one by Sonia Kashuk as well. I see Bobbi Brown books from time to time, but I didn't pick them up for some reason.


I HATE Bobbi Brown's books (yes, I owned a couple of them at one time). Just not the techniques/inspiration I was seeking


----------



## internetchick (Jan 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the Sonia Kashuk one? My library also has the Bobbie Brown ones but they all have the same info over and over again imo.




It's OK. I didn't exactly learn anything, but I liked the makeup looks in it.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone needs to take my card away! I've got an order from Sephora that shipped out today. Hopefully it'll be here by the end of the week!



What did you get?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 24, 2012)

I got the NARS blush in Sin, Bvlgari Jasmin Noir travel spray, the VIB DKNY golden delicious set, and some assorted little samples. There was so, so much more that I wanted, but I managed to hold myself back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 25, 2012)

> Really? That stinks. Maybe it was a mistake.


 I was accused of spamming &amp; necroposting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stephnee (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have got lots of mails because of my plan for going somewhere in these holidays and have a adventure trip but there is no response according to my plan. Lets see what happened.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 25, 2012)

My beauty army box is now in the mail! Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's extra special cause I had completely forgotten about it. LOL


----------



## internetchick (Jan 25, 2012)

Waiting on:

Make Up For Ever La BohÃ¨me LE palette

YSL Glossy Stain


----------



## nukacola (Jan 25, 2012)

Some swap stuff hopefully! Some Sigma brushes, lots of NYX stuff from a girl who kindly CP'd me loads of stuff, MAC Saint Germain...

Haven't been buying online lately - saving my pennies as I am going to London next week for my 18th. Will hopefully come home with a huge haul!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Jan 28, 2012)

e.l.f eyeshadow and brushes

Megan Miller nail polish (Foxy and Framboise)

Replacement West Wing 2 dvd set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Jan 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> e.l.f eyeshadow and brushes
> 
> ...



Is this the e.l.f. that you JUST ordered? Wow. It's taking FOREVER for my e.l.f. to ship....


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 28, 2012)

As I mentioned in my edited post above the last two items I was waiting for came within the last three days. So here's what I'm NOW waiting for in February.


Birchbox - the February box (should ship around the 10th)
MyGlam - the February bag (should ship around the 10th)
MyGlam - the February bag (should ship around the 10th) - my daughter's bag
Beauty Army (should ship 5 to 10 days after I select my items)
Julep Maven (should ship by around the 1st)

In March


Beauty Bar Sample Society (should ship March 5)
New Beauty Test Tube 2nd quarter (should ship sometime at the end of March)
QVC Test Tube 2nd quarter (should ship sometime at the end of March)
plus Birchbox, MyGlam, Beauty Army, Julep Maven


----------



## Pancua (Jan 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the e.l.f. that you JUST ordered? Wow. It's taking FOREVER for my e.l.f. to ship....


I got the ship notice the next morning and according to the website, it is currently in Transit from Allentown, PA. Expected delivery is Feb 3rd.

I hope yours ships soon!


----------



## calexxia (Jan 28, 2012)

AH, I misunderstood! I thought you meant it had already arrived! Mine is slated for delivery Jan 31, so that's why I was so confused. Thanks, hon.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> e.l.f eyeshadow and brushes
> 
> ...



I ordered my West Wing dvd set the evening of the 26th. Just what just showed up in the mail?!  Why can't everything else have this quick a turnaround time!!!


----------



## Stackhouse (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm currently waiting for:

Maybelline Bouncy Blush in Candy Coral

Benefit Hervana face powder

Urban Decay Naked Palette (yes, I'm late to the party!)

I'm a bit bummed out my Maybelline didn't arrive in time for my birthday (which is today), I thought it would since I ordered it over a week ago and I desperately need some cheering up right now (hence the Benefit and UD order).


----------



## internetchick (Jan 28, 2012)

^^ Happy Birthday!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stackhouse (Jan 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^ Happy Birthday!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Thank you!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a few fun things coming in the mail for me this week!

First a fun package from Sephora including some sephora by OPI nail design pens, a deluxe sample of Buxom Big &amp; Healthy Lip Polish anddd the free birthday gift fresh sugar kisses mini lip duo.

Then I ordered from Amazon L'Oreal Professionnel Mythic Oil.  I got this as a sample in my birchbox and absolutely fell in love with it!


----------



## calexxia (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm a naughty girl...just ordered another Betseyville cosmetic bag (not that I use them for makeup)....but, hey, it's a $38 item and with shipping, I got it for 9.99, so I shan't yell at myself TOO much.


----------



## emmy2410 (Jan 29, 2012)

Atlast i made some purchases at Sigma for some brushes and bought a 'No more shine make up finish' (from skindinavia...heard abt its rave from youtube so wanted to give it a try....so they shld be coming mayb in 2 weeks time...but they have not shipped yet ....


----------



## internetchick (Jan 29, 2012)

I ordered the full set of China Glaze magnetic polishes.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waiting on:
> 
> ...


This is killing me! Slow ass UPS shipping. It won't arrive until Wednesday. WANT NOW!!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is killing me! Slow ass UPS shipping. It won't arrive until Wednesday. WANT NOW!!


Patience, young padawan! Build character...or some BS like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Jan 29, 2012)

Waiting for: 

-Konad Stamping starter kit that I won in a giveaway from Nails Made Simple blog (should be here tomorrow)

-Beauty Army Kit (should be here tomorrow or tuesday)

-Birchbox (Feb)

-Julep Maven box (Feb)

Ah! So much beauty mail coming my way! I can't wait!


----------



## internetchick (Jan 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Patience, young padawan! Build character...or some BS like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL! The patience is not strong with this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Jan 31, 2012)

My Urban Decay blush finally shipped from Beyond the Rack.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 31, 2012)

My Platinum Box shipped today (yay!)

And my first Betseyville cosmetic bag is slated for delivery today.

Got my copy of MAKING FACES and my ELF order yesterday.


----------



## internetchick (Jan 31, 2012)

I ordered the new Illuminating Powder Gelee from Estee Lauder, and a Cyber Eyes shadow in Teal. They had a GWP, so I caved.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered *the new Illuminating Powder Gelee from Estee Lauder*, and a Cyber Eyes shadow in Teal. They had a GWP, so I caved.




So glad I did, because it is now sold out on their web site.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 2, 2012)

I haven't had a chance to play with the MUFE palette, but it is pretty. YSL gloss untouched to. My stuff from Estee Lauder arrived, and that highlighting powder is so gorgeous in the pan my heart skipped a beat! It has major sex appeal lol.


----------



## marci65 (Feb 2, 2012)

PTR BHA cleanser LRP SX SPF 15


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 2, 2012)

I've had a rough, stressful week, so I took advantage of the sale section at Urban Decay and picked up some (and by some I mean a lot) stuff:

-Matte eyeshadow in Chronic

-Book of Shadows IV

-Rollergirl Palette

-Quinceanera makeup bag

-Pocket Rocket gloss in Julio

-Cowboy Junkie set

-Urban Bride set

Okay, okay, after this stuff arrives I'm gonna go back to being good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 3, 2012)

Now waiting on my regular Birchbox and a special edition box (Gorgeous on the Go) and Beauty Army. I just joined the Beauty Bar Sample Society but apparently just missed a deadline because they won't be shipping mine until 3/5. I also ordered this body scrub from Sneakpeeq called Dirt Lemon Leaf, which promises to be a nice fresh burst of citrusy goodness.

Does anyone know when Sample Society typically runs a credit card?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 3, 2012)

Birchbox - uncertain

MyGlam - uncertain

Beauty Army - Should be here today!

ELF - Will be here on Tuesday!


----------



## calexxia (Feb 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now waiting on my regular Birchbox and a special edition box (Gorgeous on the Go) and Beauty Army. I just joined the Beauty Bar Sample Society but apparently just missed a deadline because they won't be shipping mine until 3/5. I also ordered this body scrub from Sneakpeeq called Dirt Lemon Leaf, which promises to be a nice fresh burst of citrusy goodness.
> 
> Does anyone know when Sample Society typically runs a credit card?



You didn't miss a deadline--the first box wasn't scheduled for shipping until 3/5. I haven't been charged, either, so I presume they will run the charge shortly before the box ships.

And to stay on topic, I'm awaiting:

Birchbox

Birchbox Vichy

MyGlam

Sample Society

PLNDR order (Betseyville makeup bag)

Bloom.com order (LivingSocial deal, I wound up getting two more things of OPI Save Me, some Pop glitters, a Revlon lipstick, and I can't remember what else)


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 3, 2012)

Pre-loved Chloe Edith Satchel in Brun &amp; '08 S/S GSH Vert Thyme Bal Day bag.


----------



## Rebbierae (Feb 3, 2012)

Right now all I'm waiting for is my (free) Skagen watch.  I've been with my company for just over 10 years, and once employed there for ten years (and then every 5 after), we get invited to President's Club--a fancy dinner with the CEO where we get certificates of 'achievement' for employment, and we also got a catalog to order a gift for our service.  My first choice was a Coach wristlet, even though I'm NOT a Coach fan.  But I've wanted a wristlet for a while and the one in the catalog was cute; however, when I went to place my order online, it was a different one that what was pictured in the brochure and I didn't like it--so I had to search for something else, and found a Skagen silver mesh watch, and I've always sort of wanted one, so I ordered it.  It isn't supposed to ship until mid-February and I can't wait!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Feb 4, 2012)

My Gelish Basix kit should be here in about 4 days.

I have to order a UV lamp and a polish or two to go with the Basix kit so that will be in the mail soon as well. I just can't decide what color to try from the Gelish line.


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Feb 4, 2012)

I am waiting on...

My Glam

Birchbox

Beauty Army

Beautyticket.com Mystery 5 for $10 deal

Zaggora Hotpants

Valentine's package from my husband (He's deployed)

Spanish Textbook (Not Fun!)


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh, almost forgot...

My last Jewelmint package (Sweetheart Necklace Set) also should be delivered next week.


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a bunch of stuff coming! I have various rhinestones, nail art books, nail art wheels, etc for my nails.

 -train case, exactly the same as my old Sephora one, apart from the price...$40!

-Bobbi Brown shimmer brick Rose

-Catherine Arley holo np's, and a bunch of other np's!

-MAC eyeshadow Sprout

-MAC eyeshadow Lustreleaf

-MAC lipstick Pop Circle

-MAC lipglass Pret-a-papier

-MAC concealer - NW15

-Bourjois blush Rose Bronze

And that's it for me!


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a bunch of stuff coming! I have various rhinestones, nail art books, nail art wheels, etc for my nails.

 -train case, exactly the same as my old Sephora one, apart from the price...$40!

-Bobbi Brown shimmer brick Rose

-Catherine Arley holo np's, and a bunch of other np's!

-MAC eyeshadow Sprout

-MAC eyeshadow Lustreleaf

-MAC lipstick Pop Circle

-MAC lipglass Pret-a-papier

-MAC concealer - NW15

-Bourjois blush Rose Bronze

And that's it for me!


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry about the double post. my puter told me it had a problem and I needed to try again. Obviously not...


----------



## calexxia (Feb 5, 2012)

OT, but THANK YOU for doing the HARDEST job in the military.
 



> Originally Posted by *nicnacbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am waiting on...
> 
> ...


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Feb 5, 2012)

Awww, thank you! It is certainly not easy but completely worth it!


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 5, 2012)

Blessed be the service members!


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicnacbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awww, thank you! It is certainly not easy but completely worth it!



Are you a military wife? If you are, I am too....hubby is a Marine!


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Feb 5, 2012)

I am! My husband is Navy. His ship on on a deployment right now.

Thanks to you for serving as well!


----------



## melissaphora (Feb 6, 2012)

Birchbox.

Ink for Eyes in Zero &amp; Urban Lash Kit (not until the end of the month though, hautelook.)

500pt perk &amp; 3 packs of the brush cleansing wipes (on sale for $3, heaven send for swatches) from Sephora.

Smokey Eye &amp; Natural at Night Palettes, a bag, &amp; 2 deluxe samples from Too Faced. 

I think thats all.  Too Faced order is STILL processing.  Urgh.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 6, 2012)

February MyGlam bag

Still waiting on my coupon for a free Suave Keratin product that I won

MAC Butterfly Party pigment stack

Urban Decay Primer Potion in Sin from Hautelook

Urban Decay 24/7 Shadow Pencil Stash from Hautelook


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 6, 2012)

Waiting on February Birchbox

Also Ordered Smashbox Cosmetics Photo Set Pressed Powder from Birchbox with my points (hopefully it'll be here by the end of the week)


----------



## theRothstanator (Feb 6, 2012)

I broke my no buy with a huge Ulta order (buy one get one half off of Physician's Formula Shimmer Strips in Nude and Brown Eyes, Buy 2 get one free L'oreal Infallible Shadows in Iced Latte, Midnight Blue, and Perpetual Purple, NYX buy one get one half off Slide On liner in Green Papaya and their Noir Collection Liquid Liner, Revlon's Grow Luscious Liner in Emerald, 2 Eos lipbalms, Clean &amp; Clear Foaming Facial Cleanser--I also got everything 20% off plus free shipping).  I also just got UD's 24/7 Shadow Pencil Stash and their Starlight Glitter Kit on Hautelook and I'm waiting on my Feb MyGlam.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 7, 2012)

Beauty Army arrived in Austin this morning and it marked as out for delivery on USPS!

e.l.f is scheduled to be delivered by 7pm by Fedex today!

Now just waiting to get shipping confirmation from MyGlam and Birchbox!


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 7, 2012)

I should just be smacked upside the head!

I got a little too happy with the internet lately. In addition to my regular Birchbox and Beauty Army, I'm waiting on Birchbox Vichy, The Gorgeous on the Go box, my Lemon Leaf scrub, a Bobbi Brown Classics palette to benefit the American Heart Association, a Coastal Scents order of a blush and shadow palette and a 32 color lip palette, and the Sample Society box.

My husband's going to have kittens!

I keep telling him it's better than taking up smoking again, and he keeps agreeing. Still, I see a fresh new litter on the horizon...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2012)

LMAO Brandy!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's my update for February.


Julep Maven (should ship by around the 1st) - Arrived on February 1 or 2.
Beauty Army (should ship 5 to 10 days after I select my items) - Shipped February 3.
Julep Maven (Mystery Box) - Shipped February 7. I should get this by the 8th or 9th since we've both in WA.
Birchbox - my February box (should ship around the 10th)
MyGlam - my February bag (should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th)
MyGlam - my daughter's February bag (should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th) - my daughter's bag
The Look Bag - (should ship February 15)
Sally Beauty supply order
Ulta order
Sephora order

 I know Sample Society won't ship until March 5 but I feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm down to just:

 Bloom.com order

 Birchbox

 Birchbox Vichy

 MyGlam

(For this month, anyway)


----------



## internetchick (Feb 7, 2012)

My Urban Decay blush from Beyond the Rack_ finally _arrived.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Urban Decay blush from Beyond the Rack_ finally _arrived.


What shade (s)?


----------



## internetchick (Feb 7, 2012)

Quickie


----------



## Pancua (Feb 7, 2012)

Birchbox - Middle of Feb

MyGlam - Middle of Feb

The Look Bag - Middle of Feb (This is all zadidoll's fault!)

Beauty Army - Still waiting!

UD Book of Shadows - End of Feb

ELF - Will be here on Tuesday! Arrived today!


----------



## calexxia (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quickie


 Wow, that looks hella bright in the package. I bet it's dreamy when it's on, though.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 7, 2012)

I can use a light hand. I have a few loud blushes.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm sure it will look amazing on you. You've definitely got the skin tone to carry it off.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Look Bag - Middle of Feb (This is all zadidoll's fault!)


 LMAO I'll take the blame! LOL


----------



## mtabh (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm waiting on eye makeup remover from Elizabeth Arden, with it I bought the tote bag pwp and got a gwp as well. I'm excited to test a new brand and see if I like any of their products. If not, I will give it to my sister who hoards makeup for years and years. She always appreciates new stuff. Their shipping is mega slow!


----------



## mtabh (Feb 8, 2012)

ETA : I was complaining about shipping being slow for EA and it arrived today. LOL. I forgot I used my DF's account so he got the shipment emails not me. It was actually lighting fast. I love love love the eye makeup remover, so far. It takes off anything with two swipes.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 8, 2012)

My bloom.com order arrived (from a LivingSocial deal):

2 bottles of OPI Save Me (I LOVE this polish; one is for me to hoard and one is for my old man's mom, because she loved it, too)

POP Beauty Glitter Must Haves (DO NOT like that the dry glitter comes out with a doefoot applicator as it leads to a LOT of spillage)

Sally Hansen in Laser (I saw this on someone from here's blog and HAD to have it)

Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer in Fig

Samples of POP Face Magnet Primer, Yes to Blueberries Intensive Skin Repair Serum, and MOR hand cream in Neroli Clementine.

Not TERRIBLE for $23 out of pocket. I don't post most of my "hauls" because I buy wayyy too much crap on a regular basis--I try only to post those things that I got as a really groovy deal.


----------



## melissaphora (Feb 10, 2012)

I have Quickie.  It isn't as bright as it seems and it is really blendable too.

Got my Sephora package yesterday-- the 500 point perk was way worth it. 

My Too Faced is supposed to be delivered today.


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 10, 2012)

Now I'm waiting on the Look Bag! I checked out Look Store and they have some pretty nice deals for members. It's nice to see Cat Cosmetics on there too!

I got my Coastal Scents package a couple of days ago. I'm very pleased with how fast they ship. The compacts (if you want to call them that; they're huge)...meh. But for the price I actually found the stuff pretty good. Sometimes those private label things stink to the ends of the earth, but I had some good staying power from the shadows, and a great deal of blendable fun with the lip palette. I could go bats with stuff like this if I didn't seriously discipline myself.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's my update for February.


Julep Maven (should ship by around the 1st) - Arrived on February 1 or 2.
Beauty Army (should ship 5 to 10 days after I select my items) - Shipped February 3. 
Beauty Army - my daughter's box, ordered on 2/9
Julep Maven (Mystery Box) - Shipped February 7. I should get this by the 8th or 9th since we've both in WA.

Birchbox - my February box - shipping label issued 2/10, no idea when it'll arrive
MyGlam - my February bag (should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th)
MyGlam - my daughter's February bag (should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th) - my daughter's bag
The Look Bag - (should ship February 15)
Sally Beauty supply order
Ulta order - shipped, scheduled for delivery: Thursday, 02/16/2012, By End of Day
Sephora order


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

Birchbox - Projected for Feb 15th

MyGlam - I'm  assuming late Feb, no ship confirmation as of yet

The Look Bag - Middle of Feb (This is all zadidoll's fault!)

Beauty Army (Jan 2x) - One got lost, replacement being shipped on Tuesday

Beauty Army (Feb) - They say they sent it, the tracking confirmation hasn't budged since the 7th so who knows.

Hautelook (UD Book of Shadows) - Late Feb/Early March

Amazon (replacement West Wing Season 3, Season #5 (never got it), tripod and camera case) - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th

Gifting Grace (Rolling bag and nail polish)

ELF - Will be here on Tuesday! Arrived Feb 7th

Yeah...Can you tell my income tax return came in?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 12, 2012)

I am waiting on so many things, I need to stop ordering. 

Myglam

lookbag

an order from BHcosmetics

order from the dermstore

and not make up but two dresses from ASOS and my blissmobox

And I think thats it?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

You didnt order from Haute or the Gifting Grace site?
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am waiting on so many things, I need to stop ordering.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You didnt order from Haute or the Gifting Grace site?



Nope, managed to contain myself, lol. I feel like I should have more subscriptions coming though.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Nope, managed to contain myself, lol. I feel like I should have more subscriptions coming though. 
Feb is going to be a good month for me. March I will be in Mississippi for a week so I won't have much come in besides my monthly subs.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waiting on February Birchbox
> 
> Also Ordered Smashbox Cosmetics Photo Set Pressed Powder from Birchbox with my points (hopefully it'll be here by the end of the week)



My Smashbox Cosmetics Photo Set Pressed powder arrived on Friday! woohoo

Feb Birchbox should be here on Tuesday (It's a crappy box though and I'm kinda angry about it)






This morning just ordered a couple of things from ULTA so I could get their 13 peice gift with purchase free with $17.50 ulta brand purchase.  I got the green bag.  Looked like a pretty good deal!


----------



## automaticeyesx (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm waiting for the rest of my nail polish haul! I accidentally had it sent to my old address, so I've been waiting for almost two weeks. I'm finally trying Deborah Lippmann's Across the Universe as well as some more Essie shades!


----------



## myrmillonis (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm getting some new Urban Decay shadow pencils and a new primer potion!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

I just placed an order with BirchBox for the super smile powdered mouth rinse, so now I'm waiting on that too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TacomaGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

I just subscribed to Beauty Fix. I found a coupon code for $30 off my first box, bringing it down to a reasonable $19 for eight beauty products. 

I already got my Beauty Army, Birchbox and Blissmo Box for this month. All my subs had lightning fast shipping this month!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just subscribed to Beauty Fix. I found a coupon code for $30 off my first box, bringing it down to a reasonable $19 for eight beauty products.
> 
> I already got my Beauty Army, Birchbox and Blissmo Box for this month. All my subs had lightning fast shipping this month!



I really enjoyed my first beauty fix box! I got a GREAT exuviance rejuvenating mask that I am in love with in it.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

Birchbox - Projected for Feb 15th MyGlam - I'm  assuming late Feb, no ship confirmation as of yet The Look Bag - Middle of Feb (This is all zadidoll's fault!) Beauty Army (Jan 2x) - One got lost, replacement being shipped on 02/14/12 Beauty Army (Feb) - They say they sent it, the tracking confirmation hasn't budged since the 7th so who knows. Hautelook (UD Book of Shadows) - Late Feb/Early March Amazon West Wing Season 3 Amazon West Wing Season #5  - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th Amazon tripod and camera case - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th Gifting Grace (Rolling bag and nail polish) - Should be here 02/15/12 ELF - Will be here on Tuesday! Arrived Feb 7th   Just added another ELF order, this time all brushes. I'm got the standard 3 day delivery (which was only $4 with their shipping special right now!) so I should have them Fri/Sat. Yay!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

Add to my list the zoya order I just made. Gaia, Kendall, and America. I need to find a storage solution.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Birchbox - Projected for Feb 15th MyGlam - I'm  assuming late Feb, no ship confirmation as of yet The Look Bag - Middle of Feb (This is all zadidoll's fault!) Beauty Army (Jan 2x) - One got lost, replacement being shipped on 02/14/12 Beauty Army (Feb) - They say they sent it, the tracking confirmation hasn't budged since the 7th so who knows. Hautelook (UD Book of Shadows) - Late Feb/Early March Amazon West Wing Season 3 Amazon West Wing Season #5  - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th Amazon tripod and camera case - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th Gifting Grace (Rolling bag and nail polish) - Should be here 02/15/12 ELF - Will be here on Tuesday! Arrived Feb 7th   Just added another ELF order, this time all brushes. I'm got the standard 3 day delivery (which was only $4 with their shipping special right now!) so I should have them Fri/Sat. Yay!


And now a Zoya order! Yay Stuff!


----------



## internetchick (Feb 14, 2012)

Color Club holo

A England polishes in St. George and Dragon

Bare Escentuals Ready Blush in The Aphrodisiac

Tarte Amazonian Clay blush in Glisten

I think possibly something else ...


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

Birchbox - Projected for Feb 15th MyGlam - I'm  assuming late Feb, no ship confirmation as of yet The Look Bag - Middle of Feb (This is all zadidoll's fault!) Beauty Army (Jan 2x) - One got lost, replacement being shipped on 02/14/12 Beauty Army (Feb) - They say they sent it, the tracking confirmation hasn't budged since the 7th so who knows. Hautelook (UD Book of Shadows) - Late Feb/Early March Amazon West Wing Season 3 Amazon West Wing Season #5  - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th Amazon tripod and camera case - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th Gifting Grace (Rolling bag and nail polish) - Should be here 02/15/12 ELF - Will be here on Tuesday! Arrived Feb 7th ELF (Brushes) - Feb 17 - 20th Zoya order - End of Feb   Updated!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melissaphora (Feb 14, 2012)

SmartLash from Dermstore.  It was on sale for $30.
First Fyrinnae order- Feb 16.
Birchbox- Feb 16.
First Beauty Army.
Hautelook Urban Decay stuff- Feb 23-29.
Tickets to Tom Petty concert.


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Feb 14, 2012)

MyGlam bag (hopefully)

theBalm Sexy Mama Powder &amp; Hot Mama Blush

Rain Cosmetics Concealer (off Hautelook)

That's it for now. I'm trying to cut down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Feb 14, 2012)

From the Sugarpill sale:

Burning Heart Palette

Loose Eyeshadow in Lumi

Loose Eyeshadow in Asylum

Loose Eyeshadow in Starling


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2012)

Arrived


Julep Maven should ship by around the 1st - Arrived on February 1 or 2.
Beauty Army should ship 5 to 10 days after I select my items - Shipped February 3. Arrived on the 9th.
Julep Maven (Mystery Box) - Shipped February 7. Arrived on the 8th.

Waiting on


Beauty Army (daughter's box) - Shipped on the 14th.
Birchbox (my box)  shipped around the 10th. In Auburn as of the 12th. :| Projected to arrive on the 18th. (If it's in Auburn it should have been here by now!)
MyGlam (my bag) should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th - Shipped on the 13th. Projected to arrive on the 20th.
MyGlam (daughter's bag) should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th - my daughter's bag (no confirmation as of this post)
The Look Bag - should ship February 15
Ulta order - shipped on the 10th, should be here by the 16th.
Sally Beauty supply order (I hate ground but it's nail polishes so it takes forever!)
Sephora order (no idea what happened with that order.)
Sugarpill order (2/14 @ midnight sale) - bought Burning Heart and Sweetheart palettes. Tempted to buy more pigments, I already own Decora and Asylum from the first year they opened.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 15, 2012)

anyone else having problems tracking packages with UPS today?  I can't get the site to load..


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone else having problems tracking packages with UPS today?  I can't get the site to load..



Same. It just said "UPS is down". 

Which I can deal with not tracking my packages but I need it at work lol. Oh crap.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm well hopefully they get it fixed soon.. I don't need it desperately but just thought it was weird that it wasn't working.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2012)

It's been like that since late last night. I was trying to check the status of a few orders around 10 PM Pacific when it was down.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 15, 2012)

Woo hoo!!!

I won a bouquet of NYX's Stick Blush collection from a Twitter giveaway!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo hoo!!!
> 
> I won a bouquet of NYX's Stick Blush collection from a Twitter giveaway!



Woohoo!!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 15, 2012)

Birchbox - Projected for Feb 15th
MyGlam - I'm  assuming late Feb, no ship confirmation as of yet
The Look Bag - Middle of Feb (This is all zadidoll's fault!)
Beauty Army (Jan 2x) - Should arrive 02/15/11
Beauty Army (Feb) - They say they sent it, the tracking confirmation hasn't budged since the 7th so who knows.
Hautelook (UD Book of Shadows) - Late Feb/Early March
Amazon West Wing Season 3
Amazon West Wing Season #5  - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th
Amazon tripod and camera case - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th
Gifting Grace (Rolling bag and nail polish) - Should be here 02/15/12
ELF - Will be here on Tuesday! Arrived Feb 7th
ELF (Brushes) - Feb 17 - 20th
Zoya order - End of Feb
 
I got my Gifting Grace order in! Pics to come soon! Also Beauty Army just sent me shipping confirmation on my replacement Jan box.


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 15, 2012)

I got lots coming!

-Bourjois Blush Rose Bronze

-MAC eyeshadow Sprout

-Conversion Foundation

-Smashbox blush trio Lights Up!

-Smashbox Fusion Soft Lights Glisten

-Smashbox lipstick Raspberry Creme

-Stila blush Rose

-Cult Nails Hypnotize Me, Tied Up, Toxic Seaweed, Devious Nature

-Zoya Isla, Jo, Faye, Suvi, Goldie

-KOH Bahama

-Catrice I Sea You

-OPI Sugarplum Yum Topcaot

-OPI Rainforest

-OPI Catherine The Grape

-Marcelle blush Pink Fusion

-Faces custom four eyeshadow palette

-MAC concealer brush, MAC all lover face brush

-GOSH Holographic

-24 Nailite nail polishes

-Empty np bottles

-Rhinestones galore

-Nail art books

- Nail art display wheels, 100

I think that's about it.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo hoo!!!
> 
> I won a bouquet of NYX's Stick Blush collection from a Twitter giveaway!


 I hate you.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hate you.




LOL! I didn't expect to win. I entered in the last few minutes too. I have been trying to enter more giveaways direct from companies to help me have products to review. SO excited to get these!


----------



## internetchick (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *coachdiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got lots coming!
> 
> ...




Now that's my kind of haul lol!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL! I didn't expect to win. I entered in the last few minutes too. I have been trying to enter more giveaways direct from companies to help me have products to review. SO excited to get these!


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love contests and giveaways from companies but I always miss out on the ones they post to Twitter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congrats! Can't wait to see your swatches when you get your prize.


----------



## automaticeyesx (Feb 15, 2012)

My first liquid foundation, MUFE hd in 118 and a beautyblender!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

welp my ASOS dresses, blissmobox, and birchbox fullsize order arrived today.

Now I'm waiting on:

Myglam

lookbag

beautbox5

gifting grace

BHCosmetics

my first (and more than likely only) little black bag

zoya valentines promo

february beauty army, I'll pick my samples tomorrow I think.

an order from the dermstore. unfortunatley something was out of stock and they hold your entire order back for this which is really crappy but I'm dealing.

and I think that's it, for the next little while.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OK so that is 9 packages...a lot more than I thought lol. I need to take it down a notch on the shopping.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 16, 2012)

Birchbox - Projected for Feb 15th
MyGlam - I'm  assuming late Feb, no ship confirmation as of yet
The Look Bag - Middle of Feb (This is all zadidoll's fault!)
Beauty Army (Jan 2x) - Should arrive 02/15/11
Beauty Army (Feb) - They say they sent it, the tracking confirmation hasn't budged since the 7th so who knows.
Hautelook (UD Book of Shadows) - Late Feb/Early March
Amazon West Wing Season 3
Amazon West Wing Season #5  - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th
Amazon tripod and camera case - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th
Gifting Grace (Rolling bag and nail polish) - Should be here 02/15/12
ELF - Will be here on Tuesday! Arrived Feb 7th
ELF (Brushes) - Feb 17 - 20th
Zoya order - End of Feb
 
Today was a good day for presents in the mail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Birchbox and my elf brushes arrived! Yay!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 16, 2012)

Arrived


Julep Maven should ship by around the 1st - Arrived on February 1 or 2.
Beauty Army should ship 5 to 10 days after I select my items - Shipped February 3. Arrived on the 9th.
Julep Maven (Mystery Box) - Shipped February 7. Arrived on the 8th.
Ulta order - shipped on the 10th, should be here by the 16th.
Sephora order (no idea what happened with that order.) Bwahaha! Turns out I got it earlier this month or late last month. I forgot all about what I ordered - it was the 15th Anniversary palette from Urban Decay. (Tells you I buy too much stuff.)
Birchbox (my box)  shipped around the 10th. In Auburn as of the 12th. :| Projected to arrive on the 18th. (If it's in Auburn it should have been here by now!)
Present from Pancua. Love ya girl!

Waiting on


Beauty Army (daughter's box) - Shipped on the 14th.
MyGlam (my bag) should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th - Shipped on the 13th. Projected to arrive on the 20th.
MyGlam (daughter's bag) should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th - my daughter's bag (no confirmation as of this post)
The Look Bag - should ship February 15
Sally Beauty supply order (I hate ground but it's nail polishes so it takes forever!)
Sugarpill order (2/14 @ midnight sale) - bought Burning Heart and Sweetheart palettes. Tempted to buy more pigments, I already own Decora and Asylum from the first year they opened.
Beauty Box 5. Should ship today (2/16).


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, I am just terrible.

I saw that the Legally Bronze set by Benefit was back in stock on Sephora's site, so I picked that up along with the Benefit lipstick in Slow Zone.

Someone needs to hide my money from me.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 17, 2012)

Don't look at me, I'll spend it for you ladygrey! LOL


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 17, 2012)

Soo bad, I bought the Cowboy Junkie and Book of Shadows IV palettes from Urban Decay. The only reason I bought the cowboy junkie was for the purple color, and to try out the lip gloss.. I don't even know why I bought the book of shadows lol.

Still waiting on the much-discussed Feb glam bag to get in as well, and a couple polishes from Zoya.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL!!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't look at me, I'll spend it for you ladygrey! LOL


----------



## Pancua (Feb 17, 2012)

Birchbox - Projected for Feb 15th
MyGlam - I'm  assuming late Feb, no ship confirmation as of yet
The Look Bag - Middle of Feb (This is all zadidoll's fault!)
Beauty Army (Jan 2x) - Should arrive 02/15/11
Beauty Army (Feb) - They say they sent it, the tracking confirmation hasn't budged since the 7th so who knows.
Hautelook (UD Book of Shadows) - Late Feb/Early March
Amazon West Wing Season 3
Amazon West Wing Season #5  - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th
Amazon tripod and camera case - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th
Gifting Grace (Rolling bag and nail polish) - Should be here 02/15/12
ELF - Will be here on Tuesday! Arrived Feb 7th
ELF (Brushes) - Feb 17 - 20th
Zoya order - End of Feb
Ulta Order - End of Feb
 
Got my Jan Beauty Box and placed an order with Ulta. 
 
Revolving door, right here baybee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm waiting on:

Beauty Box 5

Birchbox order (Juice Beauty acne set and Zoya polish in Kristen)

Right now I'm considering placing an order with Freeman, since I really have enjoyed the masks I've gotten from MyGlam!


----------



## Rebbierae (Feb 18, 2012)

I am currently waiting on Rosette gel lipstick from Laura Mercier, and I just ordered two of the MAC Pearlglide eyeliners since MAC is having free shipping this weekend.  I got Black Swan and Industrial.  And bummer--just got an email that one of them is currently on backorder and won't ship for about two weeks.  Damn.  Oh well I guess I'll just have time to forget about it and then it will come and it'll be like Christmas!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Oh, I'm also waiting for a new pillow from Holiday Inn Express--sounds weird but I always have neck troubles and have half a dozen pillows stashed away that I've bought and none of them help.  Stayed at a Holiday Inn a couple weeks ago and when I woke up in the morning my neck didn't feel great, but it didn't feel horrible like it normally does, so I asked and you can purchase their pillows and they aren't that expensive, so I ordered one to see if it helps.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 18, 2012)

Birchbox - Projected for Feb 15th MyGlam - I'm  assuming late Feb, no ship confirmation as of yet The Look Bag - Middle of Feb (This is all zadidoll's fault!) Beauty Army (Jan 2x) - Should arrive 02/15/11 Beauty Army (Feb) - They say they sent it, the tracking confirmation hasn't budged since the 7th so who knows. Hautelook (UD Book of Shadows) - Late Feb/Early March Amazon West Wing Season 3 Amazon West Wing Season #5  - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th Amazon tripod and camera case - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th Gifting Grace (Rolling bag and nail polish) - Should be here 02/15/12 ELF - Will be here on Tuesday! Arrived Feb 7th ELF (Brushes) - Feb 17 - 20th Zoya order - End of Feb Ulta Order - End of Feb   Almost done!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 18, 2012)

My updated list!

Myglam-arrived

lookbag-arrived

beautbox5

gifting grace-should get here tuesday

BHCosmetics-arrived

my first (and more than likely only) little black bag-should get here monday

zoya valentines promo-arrived

february beauty army, I'll pick my samples tomorrow I think.

cancelled my dermstore order

So, just waiting on beauty box 5 and beauty army, which I don't have tracking info for, should both be here before the end of the month.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 18, 2012)

Arrived


Julep Maven should ship by around the 1st - Arrived on February 1 or 2.
Beauty Army should ship 5 to 10 days after I select my items - Shipped February 3. Arrived on the 9th.
Julep Maven (Mystery Box) - Shipped February 7. Arrived on the 8th.
Ulta order - shipped on the 10th, should be here by the 16th.
Sephora order (no idea what happened with that order.) Bwahaha! Turns out I got it earlier this month or late last month. I forgot all about what I ordered - it was the 15th Anniversary palette from Urban Decay. (Tells you I buy too much stuff.)
Birchbox (my box)  shipped around the 10th. In Auburn as of the 12th. :| Projected to arrive on the 18th. (If it's in Auburn it should have been here by now!)
Present from Pancua. Love ya girl!
Beauty Army (daughter's box) - Shipped on the 14th. Arrived on the 18th.
MyGlam (my bag) should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th - Shipped on the 13th. Projected to arrive on the 20th. Arrived on the 17th.
The Look Bag - should ship February 15. Arrived on the 18th.

Waiting on


MyGlam (daughter's bag) should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th - my daughter's bag (no confirmation as of this post)
Sally Beauty supply order (I hate ground but it's nail polishes so it takes forever!)
Sugarpill order (2/14 @ midnight sale) - bought Burning Heart and Sweetheart palettes. Tempted to buy more pigments, I already own Decora and Asylum from the first year they opened.
Beauty Box 5. Should ship today (2/16).


----------



## internetchick (Feb 19, 2012)

I am currently waiting on:

Tarte Amazonian Clay Blush in Glisten

Sugarpill Burning Heart Palette

Sugarpill Loose Eyeshadow in Lumi

Sugarpill Loose Eyeshadow in Asylum

Sugarpil lLoose Eyeshadow in Starling

Zoya Remove+

Zoya nail polish in Salma

Bare Escentuals The Ready blush in Aphrodisiac

Nail art brushes from eBay

Nail wheels from eBay

Urban Decay 24/7 Glide on Pencil Stash

Urban Decay Primer Potion in Sin

a-england polish in Dragon

a-england polish in St. George

NYX blush sticks from Twitter giveaway

My February MyGlam bag arrived


----------



## internetchick (Feb 19, 2012)

Woo hoo!! Won goodies from Sleek Makeup on Twitter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo hoo!! Won goodies from Sleek Makeup on Twitter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Lucky!! I need to look out for these things more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Feb 19, 2012)

I must be on a streak lately lol. I have been trying harder for them to get stuff to review. I have been really dying to try Sleek stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo hoo!! Won goodies from Sleek Makeup on Twitter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Ok, now I hate you!  LOL


----------



## Kokane (Feb 19, 2012)

Most stuff I ordered already arrived. Still waiting for one jar of SKINFIX, a natural herbal cream made in Australia, and some tanning lotions: OC NEXT BIG THING, Fiesta Sun BLACK TINI and Tannymax XTRA BRONZE.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok, now I hate you!  LOL



LOL!!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Stemarber (Feb 19, 2012)

I got my Birchbox order the other day:


2 Jouer lip-glosses in Birchbox Pink (they are very small)
Lipstick Queen in Medieval (I got through these like water)

I also placed an order on Etsy for a lip tint. Kinda disappointed with the color payoff though and will not be repurchasing.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> See! LOL I told you so! LOL
> ...




Hee! You're welcome to join me. It can be fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may start a new twitter so I dont spam all my other friends who dont care about this.


----------



## melissaphora (Feb 20, 2012)

Beauty Army.

My Glam.

Sephora.

Haute Look- Urban Decay.

Ticketmaster- Tom Petty.

Pet Meds.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 20, 2012)

hooray, my gifting grace and MAD skincare orders arrived today. 

Just waiting on: 

little black bag

beauty army

beauty box 5

then I'll start all over next month!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

AND now I've placed orders with Shea Terra Organics and for Stila on Haute Look. Yikes, gotta quit.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Birchbox - Projected for Feb 15th MyGlam - I'm  assuming late Feb, no ship confirmation as of yet The Look Bag - Middle of Feb (This is all zadidoll's fault!) Beauty Army (Jan 2x) - Should arrive 02/15/11 Beauty Army (Feb) - They say they sent it, the tracking confirmation hasn't budged since the 7th so who knows. Hautelook (UD Book of Shadows) - Late Feb/Early March Amazon West Wing Season 3 Amazon West Wing Season #5  - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th Amazon tripod and camera case - Feb 22nd - Mar 6th Gifting Grace (Rolling bag and nail polish) - Should be here 02/15/12 ELF - Will be here on Tuesday! Arrived Feb 7th ELF (Brushes) - Feb 17 - 20th Zoya order - End of Feb Ulta Order - End of Feb   Almost done!


 Zoya came yesterday! Did a review on my blog, LOVELOVELOVE the colors!

My Ulta and Hautelook order should be sometime today! Yay!!


----------



## internetchick (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am currently waiting on:
> 
> ...



Tarte and Bare Escentuals blushes arrived  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 22, 2012)

Arrived


Julep Maven should ship by around the 1st - Arrived on February 1 or 2.
Beauty Army should ship 5 to 10 days after I select my items - Shipped February 3. Arrived on the 9th.
Julep Maven (Mystery Box) - Shipped February 7. Arrived on the 8th.
Ulta order - shipped on the 10th, should be here by the 16th.
Sephora order (no idea what happened with that order.) Bwahaha! Turns out I got it earlier this month or late last month. I forgot all about what I ordered - it was the 15th Anniversary palette from Urban Decay. (Tells you I buy too much stuff.)
Birchbox (my box)  shipped around the 10th. In Auburn as of the 12th. :| Projected to arrive on the 18th. (If it's in Auburn it should have been here by now!)
Present from Pancua. Love ya girl!
Beauty Army (daughter's box) - Shipped on the 14th. Arrived on the 18th.
MyGlam (my bag) should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th - Shipped on the 13th. Projected to arrive on the 20th. Arrived on the 17th.
The Look Bag - should ship February 15. Arrived on the 18th.

Waiting on


MyGlam (daughter's bag) should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th - my daughter's bag (no confirmation as of this post)
Sally Beauty supply order (I hate ground but it's nail polishes so it takes forever!)
Sugarpill order (2/14 @ midnight sale) - bought Burning Heart and Sweetheart palettes. Shipped 2/20.
Beauty Box 5. Should ship today (2/16). -- no idea what happened to that. I was told I would be getting a Feb box but looks like my first box will be in March.
Birchbox + Vichy box. Shipped 2/18.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 23, 2012)

My NYX stick blushes, and my Urban Decay goodies from Hautelook arrived.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 23, 2012)

My newest Ulta order that I placed today!

AND THAT IS IT! NO MORE BUY!







Until March.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 23, 2012)

Arrived


Julep Maven should ship by around the 1st - Arrived on February 1 or 2.
Beauty Army should ship 5 to 10 days after I select my items - Shipped February 3. Arrived on the 9th.
Julep Maven (Mystery Box) - Shipped February 7. Arrived on the 8th.
Ulta order - shipped on the 10th, should be here by the 16th.
Sephora order (no idea what happened with that order.) Bwahaha! Turns out I got it earlier this month or late last month. I forgot all about what I ordered - it was the 15th Anniversary palette from Urban Decay. (Tells you I buy too much stuff.)
Birchbox (my box)  shipped around the 10th. In Auburn as of the 12th. :| Projected to arrive on the 18th. (If it's in Auburn it should have been here by now!)
Present from Pancua. Love ya girl!
Beauty Army (daughter's box) - Shipped on the 14th. Arrived on the 18th.
MyGlam (my bag) should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th - Shipped on the 13th. Projected to arrive on the 20th. Arrived on the 17th.
The Look Bag - should ship February 15. Arrived on the 18th.
MyGlam (daughter's bag) should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th - my daughter's bag (no confirmation as of this post). Arrived on the 22nd.
Beauty Box 5. Should ship today (2/16). -- no idea what happened to that. I was told I would be getting a Feb box but looks like my first box will be in March. Arrived on the 22nd.

Waiting on


Sally Beauty supply order (I hate ground but it's nail polishes so it takes forever!)
Sugarpill order (2/14 @ midnight sale) - bought Burning Heart and Sweetheart palettes. Shipped 2/20.
Birchbox + Vichy box. Shipped 2/18.

I feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 23, 2012)

Yay! Glad it made it there safe and sound!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Arrived
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay, hoping to be able to keep this straight this month! LOL What I am waiting on for end of Feb/month of March with my best guess on when I will get them

Ulta - March 28th

Birchbox - March 15th - 20th

Beauty Army - March 5th - 10th

Look Bag - Uncertain

Sample Society - March 10th - 15th

Beauty Box 5 - March 15th - 20th

Sindulge - Uncertain


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm going to set this up too, lol. And try not to order as much as I did last month. 

Ulta order: Tuesday Feb. 28th

Feb. Beauty army: Wednesday Feb. 29th

Shea Terra Organics Order: where the heck is that???? The tracking hasn't updated at all and its been a week. 

Haute Look: I've placed 3 orders with them recently, all expected between 3/12 and 3/19

2 birchboxes

Myglam

Sample Society

Sindulge

the look bag

Blissmobox

Beautybox 5

March beauty army (I also plan to open a second ba in the beginning of march) 

skipped Julep this month. 

Hopefully that is it!


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 27, 2012)

I just received a few orders at the end of last week.

Sephora #1:

Tarte Picture Perfect Duo
SEPHORA COLLECTION Nail Lacquer - Money Maker     
Pacifica Hawaiian Ruby Guava Take Me Thereâ„¢ Set
OPI for SEPHORA Nail Colour - Spark-tacular! Top Coat

SEPHORA COLLECTION Nail Lacquer - Teeny Bikini     
NARS VIB Trio: Laguna, Pro-Prime, Copacabana       
    Sample - Coach Poppy Eau de Parfum - 0.05 oz     
    Sample - Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation Mattifying Oil Free in Nude - 0.03 oz     
    Sample - Kenzo FlowerbyKenzo Eau de Parfum - 0.03 oz     
 

eBay

PCA A &amp; C Synergy Serum

PCA Skin Pigment Gel

OPI White Snow nail polish

A sampler containing:

     Perricone MD Omega 3 supplements
     Ole Henriksen Clarifying Body Wash
     Ole Henriksen Body Sleek Hydrating Lotion
     Bliss Hand Cream - Scent: Blood Orange + White Pepper
     AHAVA Mineral Body Lotion
     Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion
     Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens

Still waiting on:

eBay:

PCA Weightless Protection SPF 45

Sephora #2:

Bare Escentuals bareMinerals Customizable Get Started Kit     Bare Escentuals bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation - Fairly Light     
    Sample - Boyfriend Billionaire Boyfriend Eau de Parfum - 0.05 oz     
    Sample - Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder Foundation Mattifying Oil Free in Nude - 0.03 oz         
    Sample - Kenzo FlowerbyKenzo Eau de Parfum - 0.03 oz     
    FREE 500-POINT PERK - Tarte Intro to Amazonian Clay Kit     
    DKNY Golden Delicious Eau de Parfum Spray mini

March Conscious Box

March Birchbox (Teen Vogue)

And I hope I can have the willpower to NOT shop online for at least all of March.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 27, 2012)

Arrived


Julep Maven should ship by around the 1st - Arrived on February 1 or 2.
Beauty Army should ship 5 to 10 days after I select my items - Shipped February 3. Arrived on the 9th.
Julep Maven (Mystery Box) - Shipped February 7. Arrived on the 8th.
Ulta order - shipped on the 10th, should be here by the 16th.
Sephora order (no idea what happened with that order.) Bwahaha! Turns out I got it earlier this month or late last month. I forgot all about what I ordered - it was the 15th Anniversary palette from Urban Decay. (Tells you I buy too much stuff.)
Birchbox (my box)  shipped around the 10th. In Auburn as of the 12th. :| Projected to arrive on the 18th. (If it's in Auburn it should have been here by now!)
Present from Pancua. Love ya girl!
Beauty Army (daughter's box) - Shipped on the 14th. Arrived on the 18th.
MyGlam (my bag) should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th - Shipped on the 13th. Projected to arrive on the 20th. Arrived on the 17th.
The Look Bag - should ship February 15. Arrived on the 18th.
MyGlam (daughter's bag) should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th - my daughter's bag (no confirmation as of this post). Arrived on the 22nd.
Beauty Box 5. Should ship today (2/16). -- no idea what happened to that. I was told I would be getting a Feb box but looks like my first box will be in March. Arrived on the 22nd.
Birchbox + Vichy box. Shipped 2/18. Arrived on 2/25.
Sugarpill order (2/14 @ midnight sale) - bought Burning Heart and Sweetheart palettes. Shipped 2/20. Arrived 2/27.
Birchbox - order for my husband - ordered 2/24/12. Arrived 2/27. 
MAD Skincare samples (FREE) - arrived on 2/27, order placed on Friday I think.

Waiting on


Sally Beauty supply order (I hate ground but it's nail polishes so it takes forever!)
Beautyfix order. Order 2/23, shipped 2/24.


----------



## rebelyell (Feb 27, 2012)

I have quite a few goodies coming in the post.  I went on a Sephora splurge thanks to income tax. I finally got around to irdering the Naked2 palette. also the new 24/7 eyeliner in perversion. a new tube of too faced shadow insurance and a too faced cheek palette. I headed over to Urban Decay's  sale section and also bought a few deals. A primer potion in sin, urban lash kit a lipstick in gash and lickable body glitter in Marshmallow. A few moore things but these are the things im most excited for.


----------



## automaticeyesx (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought Mattese Elite's Me Amour collection and it's coming tomorrow! My fiance and I are doing Paris for our honeymoon in May and I can't get enough of anything with French in the name. xD


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

Ulta order: Tuesday Feb. 28th delivered Feb. 28th

Feb. Beauty army: Wednesday Feb. 29th Delivered Feb. 28th

Shea Terra Organics Order: where the heck is that???? The tracking hasn't updated at all and its been a week.  Feb. 28th

Haute Look: I've placed 3 orders with them recently, all expected between 3/12 and 3/19

2 birchboxes

Myglam

Sample Society

Sindule   Canceled for now, will probably resubscribe using the .01 for the first box code.

the look bag

Blissmobox

Beautybox 5

March beauty army (I also plan to open a second ba in the beginning of march) 

skipped Julep this month.


----------



## Hezzie (Feb 28, 2012)

You will not be disappointed! I love all my Sleek stuff.
 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo hoo!! Won goodies from Sleek Makeup on Twitter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You will not be disappointed! I love all my Sleek stuff.




I am hoping I get a variety of items. They never mentioned what the products would be. Maybe one of their new Blush by 3 palettes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rebelyell (Feb 28, 2012)

What! Lucky! I love Sleek!!
 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping I get a variety of items. They never mentioned what the products would be. Maybe one of their new Blush by 3 palettes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought my stuff in the UK. I have the Acid Palette, the primer palette, and 2 liquid liners. I don't think it matters what u get, its all great IMO LOL



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping I get a variety of items. They never mentioned what the products would be. Maybe one of their new Blush by 3 palettes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm currently waiting on:

Sally Beauty--full set of the Hunger Games nail polishes

MAC

MAC

Free GUD sample

I just got my elf order and my free MAD skincare samples today. I serrrriously need to start a no-buy ASAP.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am currently waiting on:
> 
> ...




The only things left to arrive are the items from my Sugarpill order, Sleek giveaway prizes, and my nail art supplies from eBay


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my elf order and my free MAD skincare samples today. I serrrriously need to start a no-buy ASAP.



Same, I had actually intended for february to be a no-buy, but I massively failed. Next month: SUBSCRIPTIONS ONLY. Since I just placed a fourth order on haute look for some jemma kidd things, it shouldn't be a problem. I'm going to want to buy spring clothes though.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2012)

Arrived


Julep Maven should ship by around the 1st - Arrived on February 1 or 2.
Beauty Army should ship 5 to 10 days after I select my items - Shipped February 3. Arrived on the 9th.
Julep Maven (Mystery Box) - Shipped February 7. Arrived on the 8th.
Ulta order - shipped on the 10th, should be here by the 16th.
Sephora order (no idea what happened with that order.) Bwahaha! Turns out I got it earlier this month or late last month. I forgot all about what I ordered - it was the 15th Anniversary palette from Urban Decay. (Tells you I buy too much stuff.)
Birchbox (my box)  shipped around the 10th. In Auburn as of the 12th. :| Projected to arrive on the 18th. (If it's in Auburn it should have been here by now!)
Present from Pancua. Love ya girl!
Beauty Army (daughter's box) - Shipped on the 14th. Arrived on the 18th.
MyGlam (my bag) should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th - Shipped on the 13th. Projected to arrive on the 20th. Arrived on the 17th.
The Look Bag - should ship February 15. Arrived on the 18th.
MyGlam (daughter's bag) should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th - my daughter's bag (no confirmation as of this post). Arrived on the 22nd.
Beauty Box 5. Should ship today (2/16). -- no idea what happened to that. I was told I would be getting a Feb box but looks like my first box will be in March. Arrived on the 22nd.
Birchbox + Vichy box. Shipped 2/18. Arrived on 2/25.
Sugarpill order (2/14 @ midnight sale) - bought Burning Heart and Sweetheart palettes. Shipped 2/20. Arrived 2/27.
Birchbox - order for my husband - ordered 2/24/12. Arrived 2/27. 
MAD Skincare samples (FREE) - arrived on 2/27, order placed on Friday I think.

Waiting on


Sally Beauty supply order (I hate ground but it's nail polishes so it takes forever!)
Beautyfix order. Order 2/23, shipped 2/24.
Julep's March box shipped 2/28 should arrive tomorrow.
Shoedazzle order placed on 2/24 shipped on 2/27. I bought the dragon bracelet.


----------



## Rebbierae (Feb 29, 2012)

From Bobbi Brown: Ultra Violet Shimmer Wash eye shadow and Sweet Nectar lip stick.  From Sephora, Tarina Tarantino Hyperliner in Cute Robot, and Buxom cream eye shadow in...oh boy, Collie I think.  And I cashed in some of my points for the Tarte collection, so we'll see how that is.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 1, 2012)

Arrived


Julep Maven should ship by around the 1st - Arrived on February 1 or 2.
Beauty Army should ship 5 to 10 days after I select my items - Shipped February 3. Arrived on the 9th.
Julep Maven (Mystery Box) - Shipped February 7. Arrived on the 8th.
Ulta order - shipped on the 10th, should be here by the 16th.
Sephora order (no idea what happened with that order.) Bwahaha! Turns out I got it earlier this month or late last month. I forgot all about what I ordered - it was the 15th Anniversary palette from Urban Decay. (Tells you I buy too much stuff.)
Birchbox (my box)  shipped around the 10th. In Auburn as of the 12th. :| Projected to arrive on the 18th. (If it's in Auburn it should have been here by now!)
Present from Pancua. Love ya girl!
Beauty Army (daughter's box) - Shipped on the 14th. Arrived on the 18th.
MyGlam (my bag) should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th - Shipped on the 13th. Projected to arrive on the 20th. Arrived on the 17th.
The Look Bag - should ship February 15. Arrived on the 18th.
MyGlam (daughter's bag) should ship between the 9th &amp; 11th - my daughter's bag (no confirmation as of this post). Arrived on the 22nd.
Beauty Box 5. Should ship today (2/16). -- no idea what happened to that. I was told I would be getting a Feb box but looks like my first box will be in March. Arrived on the 22nd.
Birchbox + Vichy box. Shipped 2/18. Arrived on 2/25.
Sugarpill order (2/14 @ midnight sale) - bought Burning Heart and Sweetheart palettes. Shipped 2/20. Arrived 2/27.
Birchbox - order for my husband - ordered 2/24/12. Arrived 2/27. 
MAD Skincare samples (FREE) - arrived on 2/27, order placed on Friday I think.
Julep's March box shipped 2/28 should arrive tomorrow. Arrived 2/29

Waiting on


Sally Beauty supply order (I hate ground but it's nail polishes so it takes forever!) Should be here next week, found out the delay was they were waiting for an item to get back in stock to ship out.
Beautyfix order. Order 2/23, shipped 2/24. Should be here Friday.
Shoedazzle order placed on 2/24 shipped on 2/27. I bought the dragon bracelet. Should be here Friday.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

Haute Look: I've placed 3 orders with them recently, all expected between 3/12 and 3/19

2 birchboxes

Myglam

Sample Society (charged to my card on 3/1)

the look bag

Blissmobox

Beautybox 5

March beauty army 1 (should ship early next week?)

Beauty Army 2 (Won't pick until the 16th)

ELF order (shipped today)

Sindulge (consultation is tomorrow)


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 1, 2012)

My final sephora purchase will be is here today!








> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 The DKNY perk is much bigger than I was expecting! And instead of the Hourglass, they subbed a Coach Poppy perfume, so now with both orders I have two... which is good, because it's a really nice scent. And the Tarte kit is smaller than I was expecting, but I got the fiery shade of lipsurgence, which is really good because I think I could pull off red better than I could pink.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 1, 2012)

My Sugarpill order arrived today, and my Asylum pigment was missing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Other than that I love my goodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Sugarpill order arrived today, and my Asylum pigment was missing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Other than that I love my goodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Oh wow they already responded to my email. How's that for customer service!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm waiting on

- Bircbox (TeenVouge Edt)

- MyGlam

- Target order:


Sewing machine!!!! I have an antique sewing machine which technically should work, but if I let it run for more than a min. it begins to smell like the house will burn down... so - for now - it'll serve me as decoration
Purple 1930s-style T-strap pumps

And maybe my Too Faced order. I asked them to cancel it due to being charged twice (and me being furious at first), but now I might want to keep one. We shall see!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm waiting on
> 
> ...



They might not be able to cancel it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they just got back with me


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They might not be able to cancel it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they just got back with me



so they ended up not cancelling any of your orders? 

if i was you i'd send the 2nd parcel right back when it comes, and file a claim with your bank (or talk to them one more time, explain the situation and if they do not cooperate file a claim).


----------



## calexxia (Mar 2, 2012)

Since it's the start of a new month, here's what I'm expecting (this is the stuff that will help me get through a month of no-buy haha)

Nail fans from Suntek Store (200 nails for organizing that stash)

Birchbox

TV Birchbox

MyGlam

Sample Society

Kiehl's Clearly Correcting (contest win)

My replacement debit card

My new credit card (uh oh)

$25 gift card from work (haven't decided yet if I'm gonna do it via Beauty Bar, Beauty.com or Amazon)

The title to my car (paid it off two weeks ago!)


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup which is ridiculous because I emailed immediately after it happend. It is not my fault that they're website was glitchy and that they take 24 hours to answer an email. I very much intend to just refuse it at the door and have my bank return the charge if they both end up coming.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, hoping to be able to keep this straight this month! LOL What I am waiting on for end of Feb/month of March with my best guess on when I will get them
> 
> ...


 Now the fun really begins all over again!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yup which is ridiculous because I emailed immediately after it happend. It is not my fault that they're website was glitchy and that they take 24 hours to answer an email. I very much intend to just refuse it at the door and have my bank return the charge if they both end up coming.



Yeah! I only got that one email that everything's cancelled and if they give me crap for anything I'll show them the email. Pffft.

Seriously, that makes me not want to buy from that company anymore.


----------



## melissaphora (Mar 3, 2012)

Birchbox

Beauty Army

Stila from Haute Look

Too Faced

and about to be allcosmeticswholesale (first order there)


----------



## internetchick (Mar 4, 2012)

Ordered the Estee Lauder Mad Men collection

One of my nail art brush sets arrived


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Mar 4, 2012)

Birchbox

MyGlam Bag

Beauty Army

Sephora: New Tarte Foundation, Bobbi Brown Nude Eye Kit

Influenster Love VoxBox

Gifting Grace-Jewelry

Jewelmint-VIP Mystery Bag (Soooo slow)

HSN-New Lancome 24HR Foundation


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 4, 2012)

Beauty Army

Julep Maven

Blush lot


----------



## internetchick (Mar 5, 2012)

Now waiting on my theBalm products from the Hautelook sale today (Nude 'Tude, tinted balm, primer).


----------



## nicnacbeauty (Mar 5, 2012)

I bit on the Hautelook sale today as well. I got the primer and the Betty Lou Bronzer. I also just ordered  something small from Neiman Marcuse just to get the free Laura Mercier Cake Liner. Hopefully that doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 6, 2012)

My missing Sugarpill pigment arrived (that was fast!).

Add China Glaze Hunger Games polishes in Smoke and Ashes, and Luxe and Lush to my wait list, and 2 Real Colors Smolder-Eyes baked palettes in Faux Pas and Trickster from Sally Beauty.


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 7, 2012)

Birchbox

Beauty Army

Sample Society (got three "sorry for the delay" emails before getting my shipping notification)

Sindulge (whenever they get around to it, I have a feeling Ami has too many consults with half the planet)

Look Bag

Full-size order from Beauty Army--Suki exfoliating scrub, which I will missionary to the world until I suffer persecution for my beliefs, it's that good; and a LaRocca lip gloss)

jean skirt and some crochet and tatting patterns from ebay


----------



## internetchick (Mar 7, 2012)

My coupon for a free full sized Suave Keratin infused product finally arrived. I am dying for my Sleek prize to arrive. They never said what you would win, and it has been over 2 weeks! I am so impatient lol

Oh! And I got a shipment notification for my LORAC palette from the Hautelook sale.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Mar 8, 2012)

Nail fans from Suntek Store (200 nails for organizing that stash)

Birchbox

TV Birchbox (supposed to arrive 3/9)

MyGlam

Sample Society (supposed to arrive 3/13)

Kiehl's Clearly Correcting (contest win)

My replacement debit card

My new credit card (uh oh)

$25 gift card from work (haven't decided yet if I'm gonna do it via Beauty Bar, Beauty.com or Amazon)

The title to my car (paid it off two weeks ago!)

Kiehl's Clearly Correcting that I won in a contest

House Party Benefit package 

Influenster VoxBox

Julep Maven (did the one cent promo)

Julep St. Patrick's Day box (used the code)


----------



## Bflopolska (Mar 11, 2012)

So far I got my Sample Society box, which I like very much so far; those samples are huge, and it turns out the Fekkai is vet friendly to my hair. And I got half my Beauty Army special order, my LaRocca lip gloss came. My Suki Exfoliating Scrub hit a snag though, and I got word it's going out tomorrow. Still waiting on Birchbox; it was due yesterday. Look Bag didn't charge me but told me my package was scheduled to go out this week. Beauty Army has been really nice about my order getting messed up and offered me some extra samples for my April kit as an apology. They have by far the best service I have ever received from any company doing mail order. I have never had to wait more than five hours for a response to an email, and I'm being liberal with that amount of time. On a Sunday night I got a response inside an hour! I love these guys, I'm an enlistee for life!


----------



## jmaui02 (Mar 12, 2012)

Shoes from Steve Madden.


----------



## Ziesha001 (Mar 12, 2012)

Waiting [email protected]


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 12, 2012)

Amazon: 4 books

BaubleBar: Bracelet + Birchbox surprise

Birchbox: March Box

MyGlam: March Bag


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 12, 2012)

Everything from February has arrived. Now waiting for MyGlam, Birchbox, Sample Society, Beauty Box 5, Look Bag, Beauty Army and what ever else for a monthly subscription that I'm waiting for. lol


----------



## calexxia (Mar 12, 2012)

Nail fans from Suntek Store (200 nails for organizing that stash)

Birchbox

MyGlam

Sample Society (supposed to arrive 3/13)

My new credit card (uh oh)

$25 gift card from work (haven't decided yet if I'm gonna do it via Beauty Bar, Beauty.com or Amazon--the old man says I should go w/Sephora)

The title to my car (paid it off three weeks ago!)

Influenster VoxBox

Kangaroo Keeper (yeah, I caved)

Julep St. Patrick's Day box (used the code)

Kindle Touch (wound up getting a hundred dollar gift card from work, so ordered this. Am still expecting the $25 one I mentioned up stream)

Julep Maven (out for delivery today)

TV Birchbox (out for delivery today)


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 13, 2012)

skin79 Black Travel BB Cream set.


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 13, 2012)

Currently waiting on Rockstar and 1999 24/7 liners, and Honey deluxe eye shadow from the UD F&amp;F sale, and *sigh* the e/s palette from Bobbi Brown's Neons and Nudes collection.  I don't know what hit me last night.  It was as if my fingers were not part of my body, and before my brain knew what was going on, I was clicking on the link at the side of my MSN inbox, and ordering the palette, even though I've looked at it before and didn't think I needed it.  Now all the sudden I'm excited for the damn thing.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 13, 2012)

Nail fans from Suntek Store (200 nails for organizing that stash)

Birchbox

MyGlam

Sample Society (supposed to arrive 3/13)

My new credit card (uh oh)

$25 gift card from work (haven't decided yet if I'm gonna do it via Beauty Bar, Beauty.com or Amazon)

The title to my car (paid it off three weeks ago!)

Influenster VoxBox

Kangaroo Keeper (yeah, I caved)

Julep St. Patrick's Day box (used the code)

(I wish I could just edit the prior post each time)


----------



## internetchick (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Currently waiting on Rockstar and 1999 24/7 liners, and Honey deluxe eye shadow from the UD F&amp;F sale, and *sigh* the e/s palette from Bobbi Brown's Neons and Nudes collection.  I don't know what hit me last night.  It was as if my fingers were not part of my body, and before my brain knew what was going on, I was clicking on the link at the side of my MSN inbox, and ordering the palette, even though I've looked at it before and didn't think I needed it.  Now all the sudden I'm excited for the damn thing.




I'd love to know how you like the palette!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 14, 2012)

I broke my "no-buy" and went nuts on E.L.F. today. 

I NEEDED a concealer brush and then E.L.F. sent me an email telling me I could get a whole set of E.L.F. brushes for $3 (normaly $30).  Well I was gonna get an E.L.F. concealer brush anyways so I thought what the heck I'll get this b/c its clearly the better deal.  However, the catch was that I had to spend $25 to get the deal on the brushes..  so now I have a massive E.L.F. delivery coming to me. 

I am ashamed.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 15, 2012)

March Conscious Box &amp; free cat food from BzzAgent


----------



## calexxia (Mar 16, 2012)

Nail fans from Suntek Store (200 nails for organizing that stash)

Birchbox

My new credit card (uh oh)

$25 gift card from work (decided to go w/Amazon)

Influenster VoxBox

Julep St. Patrick's Day box (used the code)

Keracolor sample and Origins sample arrived today, as well as the replacement bag/brush from MyGlam. They still reek, but at least they aren't smudged and full of crumbs like the previous one. And I will grant that they shipped VERY quickly to fix it.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 18, 2012)

I received my Dermstore order yesterday, which "only" contained the Dermalogica Powder Exfoliant. It said I'll get a magazine too, but I guess that comes separately?

Tomorrow I should receive:

- TheBalm order from Hautlook (2 lipsticks).. would have been here on Friday, but UPS didn't leave it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Birchbox order (Beauty is Life lipstick in Kingdom, Lippman Polish in My Old Flame, and the teasing/styling brush - I used my BB points and only had to pay ~$20 out of pocket! Weeee!)


----------



## CandyLipstick (Mar 19, 2012)

3 bars of 100% Pure Coconut Oil soaps 
Estee Lauder "Sumptuous" mascara 
Sigma E40 Tapered blending brush 
Skindinavia 8 oz bottle of makeup finishing spray 
And I just received my Naked 2 palette yesterday!


----------



## internetchick (Mar 19, 2012)

My hautelook theBalm haul arrived!

Now all I am waiting on is my prize from Sleek, which is taking its sweet time.


----------



## Van3ssa (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm waiting for two Yves Rocher orders!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looking forward to trying out the turquoise eyeshadow from their new Colors collection, as well as the other stuff I ordered!


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 23, 2012)

I got my Birchbox Buried Bauble order from Baublebar today. The leaf column earrings are ADORABLE. The extra thing from BB is a coupon for 15% off an order. Fat lot of good it does me, since it expires 3/31 and I'm on a no-buy until end of April.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 23, 2012)

Today I got... Beautyfix, Dermstore, Beauty Army, a Julep order, and a package from a MUT friend. Best mail day in forever!


----------



## internetchick (Mar 24, 2012)

Waiting for:

Sleek prize package _still_

Curl Keeper

DuWop eyeshadow palette

LORAC Baked Matte Satin blush

LORAC Little Black Palette


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm waiting on an ebay auction I won for a bunch o' makeup. Two Nars duos. One Nars eyeliner. One Hourglass eyeliner. A Cargo blush. A Bobbi Brown lip palette. A bronzer and highlight from TheBalm. All for under $30 (Well, $37 with shipping)!!!! WooHoo! She swatched some of them, but some are new, and I gots the alcohol for the swatched palettes anyways and there is no way in hell I'd be able to afford all these brand new from Sephora. I still can't believe I won all this...and maybe I should wait to celebrate after I receive my package, since I'd have a hard time giving up the goods at that price if I was that seller. She did a crap job listing it, didn't have any of the brands in the title so it could be easily searched. I was only looking for the Mary Lou Manizer and did a search of the title and description and that's how I found the auction. I dropped my son off at his college and hit Marshalls last night and found the Mary Lou Manizer there for $10. And got home to find I actually won the auction, so now I have two. lol


----------



## internetchick (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waiting for:
> 
> ...



My Dermstore order arrived!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am beginning to wonder if my Sleek prize package was misdelivered. I know it is coming from the UK, but it has been over a month now. I have ordered from the UK before, and it never takes this long.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 28, 2012)

I got my Beautybar order today. I ordered Sunday evening. Their shipping is awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 28, 2012)

She wrapped each item in paper towel instead of bubble wrap. One of the NARS duos came crushed. I'm bummed.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She wrapped each item in paper towel instead of bubble wrap. One of the NARS duos came crushed. I'm bummed.




You could try pressing them. This video shows you how: 

The deal you got seems amazing. I'd never be able to tell if something is real or not haha. I'm too scared of buying fakes on ebay haha.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 30, 2012)

Woo hoo!! I won a Soho Beauty Blush brush!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Add that to my wait list.


----------



## sunshinesmiles (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a neat thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Waiting for my Benefit BadGal Lash mascara right now. Can't wait to try it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe customs are holding it. A package from my mom once took 3 months to get to the US from Germany, when it arrived it was half open and looked like someone went through it. Other times it doesn't even take a month and everything's neat and clean like my mom would pack it. Don't worry!  Maybe call your PO though, they might have forgotten to leave a slip and you def. need to sign for a parcel from another country, as far as I know.

In my mailbox: BILLS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I owe so much money to the the gas company, it's sickening. :*(


----------



## internetchick (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Maybe customs are holding it.* A package from my mom once took 3 months to get to the US from Germany, when it arrived it was half open and looked like someone went through it. Other times it doesn't even take a month and everything's neat and clean like my mom would pack it. Don't worry!  Maybe call your PO though, they might have forgotten to leave a slip and you def. need to sign for a parcel from another country, as far as I know.
> 
> In my mailbox: BILLS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I owe so much money to the the gas company, it's sickening. :*(



I'll check with them.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 3, 2012)

Waiting on:

*Beauty Bar order* (the beauty of stackable codes and having a $20 gift card there, too, made this free)

    Skyn Iceland Eye Pen 

    Philosophy Candy Cane Lane set

    Philosophy Autumn Air shampoo/bodywash/bubblebath

    Philosophy Tinsel Town Stocking Stuffer

*Amazon order *(ordered BEFORE I started this month's No Buy)

    FASHION BABYLON

    CAN YOU GET HOOKED ON LIP BALM?

*Amazon order* (ordered from a $25 Amazon gift card that I'd forgotten I'd won in a drawing at work)

    Full size Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips/Black Soap Facial Wash/Mask

*Sample Society* (last one)

*Birchbox* (annual)

*MyGlam*

*Conscious Box* (free, thanks to their generosity here)

*Traveling Sample Box* (can't wait to add my goodies to it!)


----------



## Rachel_ (Apr 4, 2012)

Currently waiting on:

Calvin Klein Eternity Aqua 3.7 fl oz (Hubby's birthday present)

Ojon Damage Reverse Hair Treatment (Sample)

Josie Maran Argan Oil (Sample)

Yves Saint Laurent L'Homme (Sample)


----------



## calexxia (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waiting on:
> 
> ...


----------



## internetchick (Apr 4, 2012)

Currently waiting on:

Sleek prize *cries*

DuWop eyeshadow palette

Soho blush brush

Dior LE Heated Eyelash Curler

Make Up For Ever Mist &amp; Fix

Hourglass Femme Rouge Velvet lipstick in Icon

Hourglass Femme Rouge Velvet lipstick in Ballet

Paul &amp; Joe Cat lipstick in Clair de Luna

MAC Extra Dimension eyeshadow in Young Venus

MAC Extra Dimension eyeshadow in Warm Thunder

MAC Extra Dimension highlighter in Superb

MAC Tres Cheek blush in Ful of Joy

MAC Tres Cheek blush in Modern Mandarin

April MyGlam Bag

Target Beauty Bag


----------



## internetchick (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Currently waiting on:
> 
> ...




A bunch of stuff has arrived, but I placed an order for the 2 new LE Dior quints. My DuWop palette finally shipped yesterday, but my order was placed March 22. NOT happy about their turn around time ...


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish your Sleek prize would show up already! I'm dying to see what they include in it. Did you contact them to let them know that you haven't gotten anything yet? I won a prize from Essence (in Germany) about a year ago and they had to resend it three times before I received anything. I'm just relieved they were willing to keep resending. I thought that eventually maybe the other two packages would show up too, but nope. They are just lost.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Apr 10, 2012)

*Beauty Bar order* (the beauty of stackable codes and having a $20 gift card there, too, made this free)

    Skyn Iceland Eye Pen 

    Philosophy Candy Cane Lane set

    Philosophy Autumn Air shampoo/bodywash/bubblebath

    Philosophy Tinsel Town Stocking Stuffer

*Amazon order* (ordered BEFORE I started this month's No Buy)

    FASHION BABYLON

    CAN YOU GET HOOKED ON LIP BALM?

*Amazon order* (ordered from a $25 Amazon gift card that I'd forgotten I'd won in a drawing at work)

    Full size Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips/Black Soap Facial Wash/Mask

*Sample Society* (last one)

*Birchbox* (annual)

*MyGlam*

*Conscious Box* (free, thanks to their generosity here)

*Traveling Sample Box* (can't wait to add my goodies to it!)

*Another set of swatchsicle sticks*

*Julep mystery box*


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 10, 2012)

Just my Birchbox &amp; Myglambag pkgs.  I'm seriously considering placing a Lancome order though.  The gwp is nice- I might take the opportunity to stock up on body lotion and toner.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 10, 2012)

Birchbox

Beauty Army kit and special order

Lip glosses from HauteLook

Lip gloss from Kissable Couture

Ferro complete collection (special $99.00, includes foundation, veil, blush, bronzer, 3 eye shadows, lip gloss, and brushes--shameless plug for Buffalo manufacturing!)

Bath Salts from Drugstore.com

More bath salts from Etsy


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 10, 2012)

Not to mention Sindulge and Look bag. Maybe I have a block on them...?


----------



## internetchick (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I contacted them one time nearly a month after I won, and I am trying not to be pushy about it. I might contact them soon. It's not at my post office. I wonder if they used tracking of any kind, but likely not from country to country. I am dying to know too lol!
> ...



2 days, still no response ...


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 12, 2012)

Sindulge

Birchbox

Conscious Box

Mr. Boston's Bartenders Guide

Cheap bracelet from eBay

From Sircle Samples: moisturizer &amp; lip gloss, which could be here today.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Apr 13, 2012)

*Birchbox* (annual)

*MyGlam*

*Conscious Box* (free, thanks to their generosity here)

*Another set of swatchsicle sticks*

*Julep mystery box*

*Allow me just to say, that I am SORELY tempted to sign up for Conscious Box now, even though I'm FAR from their target demographic. This box really rocked.*


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sindulge
> 
> ...


Sephora order:

2012 Sun Safety Kit





Origins Drink Up mask (though I'm thinking about returning this since it was an impulse buy)

 plus 3 samples &amp; since the be vib trio no longer works, I opted for the tokidoki nail files.


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The PR rep is either busy/on vacation or ignoring me because they are not going to do anything about it. I really hope it's the first one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Have they emailed back yet?


----------



## DonnaJ (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm waiting on TheBalm Shady Lady vol 3. Never heard of theBalm until they started showing up at Marshalls and TJMaxx and I don't know why. They are now my favorite brand, such great products and quality. And even at full price it's more like mid-range like UD and MAC instead of real high end prices like Dior or Chanel. Love 'em!


----------



## internetchick (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## melissaphora (Apr 17, 2012)

Beauty Army Box.

3 different Hautelook orders- Urban Decay, e.l.f., Too Faced.

2 Sephora orders, 1 with nail polishes &amp; nail polish essentials, the other with my 2 favorite mascaras (one a primer) that I ran out of and am dying in need of.

I think thats it!


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sephora order:
> ...



ooooh! this is an awesome set! grrr.. i dnt know if i can use the tanning products coz im a natural tan. think think think...


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lolaB (Apr 17, 2012)

Some Guerlain Pucci stuff, Chanel May &amp; June, and my DL Run the World preorder which isn't technically in the mail yet.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some Guerlain Pucci stuff, Chanel May &amp; June, and my DL Run the World preorder which isn't technically in the mail yet.



I have been back and forth on the Pucci stuff. I will probably wait too long and then want it when it is OOS lol.

I got 2 CARGO blushes and a waterproof eye pencil set from Hautelook. (and a face epilator ...)


----------



## Rebbierae (Apr 17, 2012)

HA!  Which (unmentionable) did you get Leti?  I've been looking for one too but have NO idea what will work. 

All I have in the mail is my Bobbi Brown stuff.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rebbierae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HA!  Which (unmentionable) did you get Leti?  I've been looking for one too but have NO idea what will work.
> 
> All I have in the mail is my Bobbi Brown stuff.




I got the Epilady Esthetic Facial Epilator from a recent Hautelook sale.

The PR person for Sleek emailed me back, and they are looking into it. Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully it is just taking a really long time.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 18, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sindulge
> 
> ...


 I remember getting the sephora summer set last year and loved it. I placed an order for this one too and this one looks better than last year, the package will certainly be more useful than the cheap tote of the prior set. I also have two MUFE natural rouge lipsticks. I absolutely love the formula. &amp; lastly the Burberry Body perfume set.


----------



## lolaB (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got my stuff today. The balls are going back, but the e/s palette...omg I love it! Such a relief after my Dior disappointment.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 19, 2012)

I am so curious about those meteorites, but dangit I don't need another highlighter lol.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 19, 2012)

My Sephora order came today! The train case for the sun safety kit is pretty small, and cute. So is the little Bare Minerals brush. The St Tropez is huge compared to everything else. I am thinking about trying it when this semester is over.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 21, 2012)

My Dior quints in Aurora and Swimming Pool arrived and they are GORGEOUS!


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 21, 2012)

My Revolution Organics beauty balm in Blushed should be arriving today!

And I just placed an order on Urban Decay for the holiday nail polish set, and the cream highlighters in wicked, brown sugar, and moonshine.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 27, 2012)

I tried starting this as a new thread but for some reason it won't let me (not accepting my checking of tags for new post.) But it's on topic here because I am awaiting a Kissable couture gloss that I ordered a month ago, using a discount voucher purchased from totalbeauty.com. Kissable Couture has not been responding to my messages on their website's contact form, and the one email I found has not gotten a reply either. I just want to know the status of the order. the confirmation email said it might take 2 weeks or so, but it will be 4 on Monday and I have heard nothing. Does anyone have a working email or phone number?


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 27, 2012)

Has anyone that ordered the Skin79 BB cream samples received them yet?  I ordered mine weeks ago &amp; haven't heard anything.  I know it said the shipping could take awhile.....I just have no patience.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 27, 2012)

Where did you order samples from???


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you order samples from???


 http://www.skin79northamerica.com/catalogue

They had 2 BB cream sachet samples for $1.00 with free shipping, I believe.  I need to go check my email because it's been like almost 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 27, 2012)

Here it is:

*Order Items*
Quantity Name SKU Price Subtotal 2 Super Plus BB Sachet Pack 2 x 2g (Shipping: Ships_separately_by_letter_mail_2-4_wks) S79SAM01 $ 1.00 $ 2.00      SubTotal : $ 2.00 Shipping and Handling Fee : $ 0.00 Tax Total : $ 0.00 *Total: *
$ 2.00   

I forgot that I ordered two.  They certainly are slow.  I ordered on April 4.  It does say 2-4 weeks though.  It says their distribution center is in Bloomington, CA.


----------



## amberlamps (May 2, 2012)

This cool ring.


----------



## Turboweevel (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is the coolest thing I've seen today. Where did you get it?


----------



## amberlamps (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Turboweevel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scawolita (May 4, 2012)

OMG just stalked all of my tracking numbers and this is what i'm expecting in the mail today:

*Two pairs of earrings I ordered from yardsellr*

*My Sample Society order*

*Conscious Box *

*Beauty Army*

YAY IT'S LIKE MY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## calexxia (May 4, 2012)

I'm waiting on:

Sephora order

Birchbox

Received in the past three days:

Versace Yellow Diamond sample

Target Beauty Bag

Strivectin EV sample


----------



## internetchick (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's been over 2 weeks and no follow up. Also, no package.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scawolita (May 4, 2012)

I'm so stoked right now!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 7, 2012)

Whoa, that is super cute! I'm waiting on: Sephora order, Kiehl's creams, DDF serum, Sample Society May box, Mario Bedescu samples!



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> eBay. If you want one, just search for "druzy ring." That one's color is pink sunshine. It was supposed to be here today, but I just got the mail and nada.


----------



## amberlamps (May 7, 2012)

I got my ring Saturday! It's smaller than I thought, which is good. The stone is about the width of my (average sized) thumb.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 7, 2012)

I think I might look and buy one. Can you pay a pic of it on your finger? I always like to see how things look, lol.



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my ring Saturday! It's smaller than I thought, which is good. The stone is about the width of my (average sized) thumb.


----------



## amberlamps (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I might look and buy one. Can you pay a pic of it on your finger? I always like to see how things look, lol.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## calexxia (May 7, 2012)

Well, my Sephora order should be here today....so that's a good thing.


----------



## brandarae (May 7, 2012)

Today's mail:

My first Beauty Army box

Julep Cinco De Mayo mystery box


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

My big ol haul from BeautyBar is coming in 3 packages and another Sephora order. Yay, I finally broke down and ordered a Clarisonic Mia, and got a super freaking great deal lol..


----------



## shandimessmer (May 21, 2012)

I'm expecting two hauls from Ulta, one to be delivered by UPS today.


----------



## Scawolita (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My big ol haul from BeautyBar is coming in 3 packages and another Sephora order. Yay, I finally broke down and ordered a Clarisonic Mia, and got a super freaking great deal lol..


 How much did you get it for?


----------



## Scawolita (May 21, 2012)

Mail hasn't come yet but this is what I'm expecting:

Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred

A set of dumbells

Beauty Fix order

And hoping for my BB (never got tracking # but got shipping notice 5/11)


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

$40 for the Mia; they had credited me from an earlier order and so I thought, why not? I didn't think I'd find a better deal unless I waited many more months to tally up on my BB points..I couldn't resist!! That's a steal to me lol


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 21, 2012)

I'm waiting for my Sephora order to get here.  I bought this favorites Tarte set for 25.00  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so stoked right now!!
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (May 21, 2012)

A wine tote for hiking



Anatomy &amp; Physiology figures book



A&amp;P text for fall



A case of fruit leather (yum)



Bulk jerky (yum)



Cook book

and samples from Sircle Samples (brushes) Jouer, and other places if they do come. Oh, and Eco-Emi's bonus box.

Hopefully everything comes on the same day!


----------



## ladygrey (May 21, 2012)

Here's what I'm currently waiting on:

MAC: launch away! blush, to catch a sailor lipstick, blessedly rich lipglass, barefoot eyeshadow, nude on board bronzer.

Nordstrom: Amici Accessories elephant print purse, and MAC salute! lipstick.

In case you couldn't tell, I went a little crazy over this hey, sailor! collection. Nautical themed stuff makes me weak at the knees. Thank goodness for gift cards!


----------



## amberlamps (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's what I'm currently waiting on:
> 
> ...


You _have_ to tell me how awesome that purse is in person. It's on my no-buy until next month. Did you see their other one? It'd fit in well with your nautical theme. But I still like the elephant one more.


----------



## ladygrey (May 22, 2012)

Definitely will do! I will probably write up a review of it on my blog. Should be here pretty quickly since Nordstom ships and arrives really quickly. I decided it would be my last item before I really buckle down on the no-buy. 

I saw the bird one! It's also super cute. I kinda want it too lol. But I agree, the elephant one is cooler!



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You _have_ to tell me how awesome that purse is in person. It's on my no-buy until next month. Did you see their other one? It'd fit in well with your nautical theme. But I still like the elephant one more.


----------



## Stackhouse (May 22, 2012)

x2

and one



I really hope they are worth the price, 88 bucks isn't exactly a steal. Ouch.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stackhouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ouch...that's a dent lol..I already got my first Sephora order and it was placed yesterday morning! Yay...now waiting on one of 3 BeautyBar.com orders, last Sephora order, and my Clarisonic Mia!!! Spent more than I wanted, but still got some great deals and am definitely taking a break after these boxes....I'm killing my poor wallet.


----------



## wildirishrose (May 23, 2012)

All of you guys have such cool stuff coming!!! I am waiting on some hair extensions, a 24hr tattoo eyeshadow in white from Maybelline, and a couple Konad nail plates! lol!


----------



## internetchick (May 23, 2012)

Right now I am waiting on the new Milani eyeshadows and Shadow Eyez pencils I ordered. Really happy these are now online, since I don't live near a CVS. Also, my Sleek prize that I am about ready to write off as it seems like it just isn't going to ever show up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right now I am waiting on the new Milani eyeshadows and Shadow Eyez pencils I ordered. Really happy these are now online, since I don't live near a CVS. Also, my Sleek prize that I am about ready to write off as it seems like it just isn't going to ever show up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I find Milani products at WalMart...no CVS nearby either..They don't offer them in my local Wal-Greens or Rite Aid...only noticed them at WM.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wildirishrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All of you guys have such cool stuff coming!!! I am waiting on some hair extensions, a 24hr tattoo eyeshadow in white from Maybelline, and a couple Konad nail plates! lol!


 Oo..nail plates, that's pretty cool. I've been meaning to look into those. Guess I'll have to wait, since I went through my "allowance" for beauty related stuff...


----------



## internetchick (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find Milani products at WalMart...no CVS nearby either..They don't offer them in my local Wal-Greens or Rite Aid...only noticed them at WM.


 These particular products are CVS exclusives. You can only get them from CVS or directly from the Milani web site.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

Oooo...i see..interesting. There's not a large Milani selection offered at my local Walmart...mostly the usual, Revlon, L'Oreal, CG...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahhh I want this.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh I want this.





> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got 2 of those lol...it's a great deal and couldn't pass it up. I think I about swapped everything out of the first order, so I got another one to keep for myself! Can't beat the deal. The gel eyeliner is a full size product, but doesn't include the brush. I think retail is usually $20? for the liner itself, so it really makes it a bargain. I only wish that Sephora would bring the mascara kit back! Also, it's the 15 days of Summer Beauty Thrills, so it makes it even more fun!


----------



## ladygrey (May 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I want that Tarte set really bad right now! It looks like a terrific value.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh! I want that Tarte set really bad right now! It looks like a terrific value.


 It's an awesome value and you get a great deal because of the 15days promo..i think today's is a Fresh deluxe sample product..yesterday was Taylor Swift rollerball, and day before was MUFE eyeliner full sized free with $25 or more purchase! lol..can you tell I've been making little orders?


----------



## calexxia (May 23, 2012)

I ALMOST bought that tarte set last night, but figured they'd have it instore (I had to be at Sephora today)....they didnt.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ALMOST bought that tarte set last night, but figured they'd have it instore (I had to be at Sephora today)....they didnt.


 lol everyone that is trying not to buy wants that set apparently. I'm not going to do it, but I'm going to think about it for a really long time lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ALMOST bought that tarte set last night, but figured they'd have it instore (I had to be at Sephora today)....they didnt.


 I have to run into Sephora about a possible return today, but they only have a JCP one close to me..I don't think they do instore promos like they do online, right? If I end up doing a return, I'll probably just ask for a gift card. Rather go online and get more bang for my buck.


----------



## amberlamps (May 23, 2012)

I got my wine tote in the mail. Bummed that one of the plastic wine glasses is broken. If they don't send me a new one I think they sell them at Dollar Tree. Also got the case of fruit leather. Yay.

I also got my eco-emi bonus box. I like it better than the one I got last year.

And lastly, I got a 1oz Tresemme split remedy shampoo and a 1oz conditioner from Walmart and my last issue of Marie Clare.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 23, 2012)

I just checked my tracking. The Tarte set should be here tomorrow.  Woo Hoo!  I've been wanting to try the lipsurgence for a while.  So bummed I didn't get one from Birchbox!


----------



## shandimessmer (May 23, 2012)

I got an issue of W magazine, Marie Claire and Shape.

I also got my TRESemme Split End Remedy shampoo &amp; conditioner samples and a bracelet from some Seventeen magazine thing.


----------



## ladygrey (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol everyone that is trying not to buy wants that set apparently. I'm not going to do it, but I'm going to think about it for a really long time lol.


 I think I'm going to skip the Tarte set. I seriously do NOT need more makeup. I've gone 4 days now, and I don't want to mess that up. It does look like a great value, though.


----------



## Scawolita (May 24, 2012)

Beauty Bar's Mystery box ($20)


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 24, 2012)

I received part of my mystery box from Beauty Bar along with the rest of my other order! I got the Bliss hand cream and Clark's lip balm, which is a pretty pink color. Also have received my Boscia cleanser, Philosophy Purity Made Simple oil and regular milky cleanser. Now waiting on the rest of my mystery box, Clarisonic, and Sephora order, with my perfumes and UD liner and another Tweezerman lol.. I'm restricting myself after this! Oh, and my first Glossybox is shipping out, from the news on FB!


----------



## littlebee (May 24, 2012)

Just clothes for the moment, the sales end in two days so i got some good bargains !


----------



## internetchick (May 25, 2012)

Milani order

Glossybox

Target Summer Beauty Bag

Possibly something I forgot.

And waiting since FEBRUARY for my Sleek prize to arrive that probably won't, and they are not responding to emails anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well.


----------



## ladygrey (May 27, 2012)

Glossybox

MAC lipstick in Morange

Target summer beauty bag


----------



## juk723 (May 27, 2012)

Patiently Waiting for:

1. Glossybox

2. Cravebox

3. Target Beauty bag - FREE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. Influenster box-Mom box - FREE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

5. Instyle BeautyBreaks box- FREE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 27, 2012)

glossybox

cravebox

klutchclub box

a table and chairs set from target

target beauty bag, though that will probably be a whlie


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2012)

Yay!!! Finally got my Clarisonic Mia...grr on the holiday weekend and super late shipping! I love it and it's turquoise...oo..

Now, I'm just waiting on

3 swaps

Glossybox

Sample Society

Target Summer Beauty Bag

Mario Badescu Samples...been forever already, may have to contact CS


----------



## shandimessmer (May 31, 2012)

I got my very last Eco-Emi, my very first Beauty Army, my BZZAgent kit for the Dr.Scholl's products and a portable nail polish dryer.


----------



## juk723 (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's my highly anticipated Instyle Beauty Breaks Spring bag that arrived today. Some full size products &amp; this was free with purchase of Neutrogena Naturals Purifying Cleanser back in April 2012. 





Quote:

Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Patiently Waiting for:

1. Glossybox

2. Cravebox

3. Target Beauty bag - FREE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. Influenster box-Mom box - FREE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

5. Instyle BeautyBreaks box- FREE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

